#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-15
<ronak> slm
<ronak> Debian ve Ubuntu için kullandığımız Rescatux'un 32.bitliği varmıydı acaba?
<ronak> Yada 32.bitlik benze bir dağıtım biliyormusunuz?
<Parduslover> seks
<Kartagis> vajina
<Parduslover> am yazsana delikanli gibi
<Parduslover> vajina da ne be
<Parduslover> doktormusun nesin?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-16
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<mutlucan96> Ubuntu 10.04 var 11'e güncelleyemiyorum.
<mutlucan96> _paco_ burda da mı varsın?
<etsw> selam
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam :)
<gneral> Bilgi Edinme kanunu cercevesinde TSK ya mail atmistim, askerlik yaparken hakkimda tutulan tum bilgileri, sicilimi ogrenmek istiyorum diye
<gneral> Bugun cevap gelmis, muracaatiniz MSB 'na iletilmistir, oradan bilgi alacaksiniz.. diye
<mutlucan96> Ubuntu grubunu 0 sn yaptım. ESC'ye basınca çıkar dediler çıkmıyor.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-17
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<enkaz> selam
<gneral> a,selam
<enkaz> gneral, ubuntu da windowsun C: nasil gorulur ? D: goruyorum ama C: kayiplarda :)
<gneral> enkaz, benim PC'de
<gneral>  /media dizini altında yer almakta
<gneral> Yerler klasörüne tıkladığımda da 254 GB Dosya Sistemi olarak geliyor
<gneral> D: ise /hosts/ klasöründe
<enkaz> hmmm
<enkaz> dosya sistemi bende direkt D:
<enkaz> C: hosts icinde mi acaba
<enkaz> aynen oyleymis
<gneral> :)
<enkaz> saolasin gneral
<gneral> bisey degil
<Kartagis> drupal kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> selam etsw
<Kartagis> sen geçen gün bir şeyler demişsin
<Kartagis> neydi o?
<etsw> hatirlayamadim
<Kartagis> neyse
<Kartagis> drupal kullanıyor musun?
<etsw> wordpress mi
<Kartagis> drupal
<etsw> yok hayir wordpress kurduydum bi ara iste bi de cutephp diye bisey kurdum (mysql gerektirmeyen) o kadar
<Kartagis> tamam
<etsw> hostun mu var Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> var evet
<Kartagis> aslında VPS'im var, müşteri arıyorum
<etsw> sey sorcam diyelim ki hostumda pyhton versiyonu eski, ne yapmam lazim
<etsw> yani dedicated filan olsa indiririm pyhton da host olunca bilemedim
<Kartagis> ssh erişimin yok mu?
<etsw> hosta? nasil olsun ki
<Kartagis> o zaman adamlardan istemen lazım
<etsw> peki ya o zaman tum sistemin mi phyton versiyonunu arttirirlar yoksa sadece benim alanimin mi
<Kartagis> tüm sistem
<etsw> hmm anladim
<etsw> http://qwebirc.org kurcam isallah bakalim
<varadero> selam
<_haps_> selam
<primeras> aleyküm selam
<Kayip> slm
<Kayip> bir şey soracaktım.Ubuntuda Andorid için Eclipse mi Netbeans mi ?
<Kayip> hangisini önerirsiniz ?
<primeras> sen hangisinde
<primeras> rahat edersen
<primeras> ama ben eclipse derim
<Kayip> netbeans
<Kayip> die düşünüyorum.Çünkü masaüstü app'da geliştireceğim
<primeras> kafaya koymuşsun
<primeras> netbeansi
<Kayip> her ikisini de kursam bişi olur mu?
<primeras> yo
<primeras> nolacakki
<primeras> bende ikiside kurulu ofisteki
<primeras> bilgisayarda
<Kayip> acep andorid'de app ortamı nsl ?
<Kayip> kolay mı ?
<Kayip> :)
<primeras> kolay diyolar
<Kartagis> drupal kullanan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-18
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam gneral
<Kartagis> drupal kullanıyor musun?
<gneral> uzun zaman önce denedim ama karışık geldi
<gneral> joomlaya dönmüştüm :)
<gneral> hayırdır?
<Kartagis> bir dakika, sana bağlantı yollayacağım
<Kartagis> http://groups.drupal.org/node/169264
<Kartagis> bunu bir okusana
<gneral> live demo derler ya, öyle bi' adres var mı?
<Kartagis> yok
<Kartagis> kurayım aslında
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam :(
<gneral> :),
<muhsin> selam
<muhsin> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<muhsin> System:    Host ubuntu Kernel 2.6.38-10-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 11.04 natty
<muhsin> CPU:       Quad core Intel Core i7 Q 720 (HT) clocked at 933.00 MHz
<muhsin> Graphics:  Card nVidia GT216 [GeForce GT 240M] X.Org 1.10.1 Res: 1920x1080@50.0hz
<muhsin>            GLX Renderer GeForce GT 240M/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<muhsin> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (40.8% used)
<muhsin> Info:      Processes 210 Uptime 59 min Memory 1437.5/3954.8MB Client Quassel [M] v0.7.2 (dist-f93ace0) inxi 1.4.8
<gneral> nasılmış :P
<gneral> yanlıs kanal
<gneral> pardon
<Kartagis> thiras: http://groups.drupal.org/node/169264
<thiras> Kartagis, nedir bu?
<Kartagis> thiras: benim için bir şey test eder misin?
<thiras> tabii
<Kartagis> thiras: bir modül yazdım da, o modülde neler görmek istersin, hatalar var mı
<Kartagis> www.ozses.net
<Kartagis> sağda modül
<thiras> hemen bakıyorum
<thiras> abi faiz oranı
<thiras> gösterge faiz veya politika faizi diye geçer
<Kartagis> TCMB settings linkine tıklayıp döviz kodları beliryirorsun
<Kartagis> faiz? faizle alakam yok ki
<thiras> bence kurlar olmuş
<thiras> abi bana sorarsan faizide koyarsan iyi olur
<thiras> genelde tcmb'den faiz oranına bakarlar zaten
<thiras> birde dünyanın en prestijli kurları; EUR,USD,JPY,CHF,GBP
<Kartagis> ne faizi abi?
<thiras> ya merkez bankası bir gösterge faiz belirliyor
<thiras> bankalar zorunlu karşılıklarını tamamlamak için (her gece bankalar kapandıktan sonra) bir başka bankadan veya bulamazlarsa TCMB'den borç alırlar
<thiras> gösterge faiz serbest piyasada tcmb'nin borç verirken verdiği faiz oranı
<thiras> dövizle ilgilenenlerin en önemli göstergesi faizdir zaten
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> bunun adı politika faizi midir?
<thiras> aynen
<thiras> gösterge faiz politika faizi
<thiras> hepsi olur
<thiras> geri kalanı iyi olmuş bence gayet
<thiras> sorunsuz çalışıyor
<Kartagis> bu bir yerde veriliyor mu tcmb'nin sitesinde
<Kartagis> ?
<thiras> bakayım hemen
<Kartagis> xml olarak falan
<thiras> TCMB Faiz Oranları (%)
<thiras> hemen solda direk anasayfada
<thiras> gecelik yazsan yeter bence
<thiras> borç verme kısmı
<thiras> xml olarak veriyorlarmı emin değilim
<thiras> http://evds.tcmb.gov.tr/cbt.html
<thiras> burada olabilir
<Kartagis> hmm onu bir şekilde siteden almam lazım
<thiras> http://www.forexpros.com/central-banks/
<thiras> bir örnek olarak
<Kartagis> Bankalarca TL Üzerinden Açılan Kredilere Uygulanan Ağırlıklı Ortalama Faiz Oranları (Akım Veriler,%)(Haftalık(Cuma))
<Kartagis>  
<Kartagis> bu mu?
<Kartagis> bir de bunu iş olarka açabilir misin bana?
<Kartagis> http://drupal.org/node/add/project-issue/1186212
<Kartagis> olarak*
<Kartagis> kullanıcıya tarih seçtireyim mi?
<thiras> access denied
<thiras> evet o olabilir
<thiras> faiz için diyorum
<thiras> son verdiğin access denied
<Kartagis> ha pardon
<Kartagis> drupal.org'dan bir üye ol
<Kartagis> sana zahmet vermeyeceksem
<thiras> yok yok
<Kartagis> sağol :)
<datalay> hayirli mesailer kardeslerim
<sebo28> _paco_: mucx
<sebo28> :P
<sebo28> bu ubuntu nasıl bişey yahu
<sebo28> hiç sevemedim
<varadero> güzel bişi
<sebo28> benim sistemi çökertiyo yahu
<Kartagis> thiras_: selam orada mısın?
<sebo28> beni yok say
 * Kartagis sebo28'i yok sayar
<sebo28> parduscuyuz  ne de olmasa
<varadero> dassad
<varadero> biz hiç pardus kullanmadık
<varadero> gerektiğinde yardım ediyoruz ya ?
<sebo28> baş baş
<sebo28> kulan  varadero tutan yok dimi
<varadero> denedik kullanamadık
<sebo28> ben mesela iki üç defa ubuntuyu denedim  bana göre degildi kulanmadım
<varadero> bende pardusu kuramadım
<sebo28> ana kartını at ozaman
<varadero> tanımadığı donanım çıkmadıki
<varadero> çıktıda tanıyacağı yere kurduk sonuçta
<varadero> yazılım eksikleri yüzünden kaldı
<varadero> ben linux la web de gezmem film izlemem office kullanmam
<varadero> kde de sevmiyorum
<sebo28>   ne yaparsın
<varadero> :)
<varadero> iş için kullanıyorum ben
<sebo28> bende illaki kde diyorum
<sebo28> ne işi
<varadero> bilgisayarcı
<varadero> görsel ekran bir tek laptop a kuruyorum
<sebo28> pc ci linux kulanmaz
<varadero> onda da istediğim yazılımlar pardus da yok
<varadero> pc ci demedim
<varadero> bilgisayarcı dedim
<varadero> :)
<sebo28> aynı kapıya cıkmıyormu
<varadero> bilgisayarcı türkçe :)
<varadero> pc ci yarı türkçe
<varadero> daha dar kapsam
<varadero> :D
<sebo28> hmmm anladım:P
<varadero> hem yazımı da kısa
<varadero> bilgisayarcı daha havalı
<sebo28> evet
<sebo28> :)
<sebo28> işde linuxla ne yapıyon onu merak etim yahu
<varadero> hiç işte
<varadero> server felan filan
<varadero> bazı server ler linux daha iyi oluyor
<Kartagis> 00:07:34] <sebo28> pc ci linux kulanmaz <--- nedenmiş o?
<varadero> bazıları da ucuz oluyor
<Kartagis> pc != windows
<Kartagis> pc == personal computer
<sebo28> he
<sebo28> win kulanır
<varadero> onuda düzgün kullanamaz
<varadero> fdşlkf
<sebo28> he onada katılıyom
<varadero> bilgisayarcı öyle deildir
<Kartagis> ben PCiyim
<Kartagis> önümdeki bilgisayar PC
<sebo28> linux kulanmıyon ozaman
<Kartagis> ama debian kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> yanlış düşünüyorsun
<Kartagis> çok yanlış
<Kartagis> sen pardus kullanıyorsun
<sebo28> şakamaka  ama dogru
<Kartagis> bilgisayar olarak ne kullanıyorsun?
<Kartagis> AIX mi?
<sebo28> one
<varadero> aix de os dur :) bilgisayar değildir
<ysfm> neler tartısılıyor yaf :)
<Kartagis> SPARC dşyelim o zaman
<varadero> power da çalışır aix :)
<sebo28> ben anlamam onlardan  pc degilim
<varadero> SPARK i da iyi bitirdiler yahu
<sebo28> oyunmu o
<sebo28> hiç sevmem
<varadero> ben bu bilgisayar işinin ustasıyım
<sebo28> usta lazım oldunmu seni buluruz ozaman
<Kartagis> oyun mu o diyorsun, ondan sonra bana gelip PCci win kullanır diyorsun
<varadero> sebo28 olur
<varadero> usta lazım olursa pc ustası
<ysfm> varadero, sen ne ictin?
<sebo28> inşaat ustası lazım oldunmuda sende beni bul
<varadero> ysfm ne alaka
<varadero> ?
<ysfm> konusma loglarını 1-2 sene sonra kendın oku
<varadero> sebo28 sıva ustası bende bilgisayar ustasıyım ne var bunda
<ysfm> aynı seyı kendın de sorarsın
<varadero> yoo
<sebo28> Kartagis piyasayı bi dolaş istersen linux sun adını duymayan pc varmı yokmu
<varadero> gayet mantıklı
<ysfm> mantıklı olan bilgisayar işi yapanın windows kullanması mıdır?
<Kartagis> sebo28: kendinle çelişiyorsun
<varadero> ben öyle bişi demedimki ? sebo28 dedi
<Kartagis> ysfm: sahiden ne alaka?
<Kartagis> sen ne içtin?
<ysfm> :)
<varadero> ben bilgisayar işinin ustasıyım dedim
<Kartagis> onu sebo28 dedi
<ysfm> birsey ıcsem ıı olacak
<ysfm> cunku denılenlerı ben karıstırmısım
<sebo28> pc ler win kulanır dedik ne dediki
<varadero> bizde senin içtiğinden istiyoruz
<varadero> sebo28 genelleme yapıyor
<varadero> kurallama değil
<varadero> haklıda
<Kartagis> sebo28: yanlış düşünüyorsun
<varadero> win kullanan pc ci de haklı
<ysfm> bilgisayar kullanıcıların cogunlugunun win kullanması bir bilgisayarcının win kullanacgi manasına gelmez ki
<sebo28> linux su duymayan pc ciler var bu memlekete yahu
<Kartagis> ben PC kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> sen de PC kullanıyorsun
<Kartagis> sen pardus, ben debian
<varadero> ysfm ama öyle daha geniş kitleye hitap edip daha kolay para kazanacağı manasına gelir
<Kartagis> iki gün önceye kadar ubuntu
<Kartagis> sebo28: doğrudur vardır
<ysfm> varadero, ben uzun sureli bir linux kullanıcısıyım, bu win sistemleri bilmeme engel degil
<varadero> genelleme yaptı yahu
<varadero> % pc işi yapanı gezin
<varadero> 98 windows kullanır
<varadero> sebo28 haklı
<sebo28> evet
<varadero> 98 de iyimser
<Kartagis> ama PCciler windows kullanır demek yanlış
<varadero> demek istediği o
<varadero> sonuçta adam inşaat ustası
<varadero> terimleri istediği gibi kullanır
<varadero> gayet de güzel hakkı
<Kartagis> o zaman anlam karaşası olur ama
<Kartagis> karmaşası
<sebo28> gerçegi öyle zaten
<varadero> olsun
<varadero> inşaat işinden para kazanan birisini de ayrıntılarla uğraştırmak iyi değil
<sebo28> ne ayrıntısı
<varadero> pc ile ilgili terimlerin ve kullanımlarının ayrıntısı
<sebo28> hmm pek anlamam
<varadero> inşaatla ilgili 40 000 çeşit terimide ben bilmiyorum o biliyordur
<varadero> zaten birazcık meraklı alakadar adam
<varadero> bu kadar seneden sonra hala pardus kullanırmı
<varadero> :)
<ysfm> iste bu guzeldi :)
<sebo28> varadero:  ne demek istedin şimdi
<sebo28> niye kulanmıyayım ki
<slarikan> kde yi daha iyi kullanan dağıtım varmıkine
<varadero> sebo28 belirli seviyeden fazla sisteme alakadar kişiler için pardus un yetersiz bir OS olduğunu
<varadero> bizim kurduğumuz linux larda görsel ekran bile yok mouse bile yok :)
<sebo28> niye yetersiz olsun ki
<varadero> kde çok önemsiz
<varadero> hatta gereksiz bişi
<slarikan> ne kurduysam dolphine tıklıyorum 5 dakika bekliyom açılsın diye
<varadero> yaklaşım farkını düşün artık gerisini
<varadero> mouse da gereksiz bişi
<sebo28> atalım ozaman
<varadero> yokki zaten mouse makinalarda
<varadero> kullanmıyoz
<varadero> onu diyorum yaklaşım farkı
<sebo28>  gereksiz seni ye alıyoz ki
<ysfm> qt gtk da gereksız kutuphaneler zaten
<slarikan> windows alıştırdı fareye yahu
<varadero> almıyoruz zaten
<ysfm> neden eklenmıs bende bılmıyorum
<ysfm> 2 tarafta cok sacma seylerı savunuyor anlasılan
<varadero> ben bişi savunmuyorum
<sebo28> bende
<varadero> sadece amaç farklılıklarını göstermeye çalışıyorum
<ysfm> herkez bilgisayarı aynı amacla kullanacak olsa bu farklı sistemler zaten olusmazdı
<varadero> pardus benim kullanım şeklime çok yetersiz
<slarikan> benim için yetiyo
<sebo28> sonuç da pardus benim ihtiyaçlarımı karşiliyor
<varadero> onu dedim bende
<varadero> yaklaşım ve kullanım şekilleri farklı
<Kartagis> herkes*
<sebo28>  yok sen başka bişey söyledin
<varadero> yok başka şey söylemedim
<varadero> slarikan a şimdi benim yaptıklarımı göstersem
<varadero> gram ilgisini çekmez
<varadero> hem neden çeksinki
<sebo28> yazdıklarını bidaha oku istersen
<varadero> ?
<slarikan> niye çeksinki?
<varadero> dimi :)
<varadero> yani sistemle alakadar birisi değil kendisi
<varadero> nedenlerle değil sonuçlarla ilgileniyor sistemde
<varadero> ses nasıl çıkıyor ? film oynatıyormu
<varadero> hızlımı ?
<ysfm> varadero, siz ne ile ugrasıyorsunuz
<varadero> ysfm ben yazılım geliştirme hariç herşeyiyle
<ysfm> donanım üzerine çalısıyorsunuz yanı
<varadero> donanım sistem network
<varadero> hepsi
<ysfm> sizde o zaman hazır yazılımları kullanıyorsunuz
<ysfm> yaptıgınız sadece kullanmak
<varadero> genelde
<varadero> okadar basit de değil tabi
<ysfm> eger bir yazılım gelıstırmıyorsanız tanım tam olarak o oluyor :)
<sebo28> aynen öyle
<varadero> tanım uyuyor evet :)
<sebo28> http://sebo28.dyndns-web.com/
<varadero> yazılım geliştirmeci  olmak isterdim aslında
<ysfm> sizi engelleyen ne var
<varadero> geçti artık
<sebo28> bende inşaat mühendisi
<sebo28> :p
<ysfm> :)
<varadero> yazılım geliştirici olsaydım mis gibi
<varadero> bu kadar çalışıp okumak bişi öğrenmek zorunda kalmasaydım
<varadero> süper olurdu
<ysfm> pekı o iş o kadar kolay mı
<sebo28> kafa istiyo
<sebo28> dil istiyo
<varadero> algoritma yı oturtup yazacağın yazılım dilinin içeriğini
<varadero> bildikten sonra
<varadero> yazıcağın yazılımın işleyişi hakkında da bilgiliysen
<varadero> ne kaldı ki
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> he ya nekadar kolaymış
<ysfm> zaman, destek dokumanları, acık kapıları bulmak, fixlemek
<ysfm> oooo daha neler neler
<sebo28>  ben başlım barime bu işe:P
<varadero> valla yazılım işi sonuçta amele olmazsan
<varadero> algoritman iyi ise okadar zor değil
<varadero> ben algoritma olayını zaten 1991 de çözmüştüm
<varadero> bir kaç yüz satırlık scriptleri zorlanmadan yazabiliyorum
<varadero> bunu başka bir dil de yapmak ne kadar zor olabilirki
<ysfm> deneyın
<sebo28> bedava
<sebo28> denemesi
<varadero> işim değil benimkisi yeterince vaktimi alıyor
<sebo28> varadero:  işcoksa benide yanına cırk alsana
<varadero> sebo28 valla çırak kapasitesi doldu işin :)
<varadero> sen nerdeydin ? manisa mıydı
<sebo28> yapma yahu
<sebo28> evet
<varadero> iş için gelecem bir ara manisaya
<sebo28> iyi gel bakalım
<varadero> 1-2 ay  içinde sanırım
<varadero> 4 ay ı bulmaz
<varadero> çay ısmarlarsın artık
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> yemek de söyleriz
<varadero> yemek ayarlarız :)
<varadero> çay yeter
<ysfm> sebo28, sen bunu insaattan atarsın
<ysfm> :)
<sebo28> yemegi söyleyen çayıda söyler yahu
<varadero> sebo28 hadi oda benden olsun
<varadero> :)
<sebo28> niye atam ki
<varadero> ustasını bilgisayar başında görür
<varadero> kötümü
<ysfm> :)
<sebo28> bende ustayım ona göre
<varadero> ustalık belgen varmı
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> bizde beldge yaptıgın iş
<varadero> ben ustalık belgesi aldım
<varadero> kdsasa
<varadero> resmen ustasıyım bu işin yani
<varadero> hemde 1998 de aldım
<ysfm> beyler sohbetı bolmek ıstemem ama 11.10 gnome3 ile mı gelecek?
<sebo28> bende 25 senedir ustayım
<varadero> bilmem bakıver
<varadero> sebo28 baya olmuş yahu
<varadero> ama benim suçum yok :) 25 sene önce inşaat sektörü bilgisayar sektöründen daha yaygındı
<sebo28> gine öyle degilmi
<varadero> ben daha bilgisayar kullanmaya 1987 de başladım yahu
<varadero> yani oyun oynamak harici kullanmaya
<sebo28> ben 4 sene önce başladım ona nedemeli
<ysfm> ne oynuyordun o tarıhte ustm
<varadero> hiç yoktan ii
<varadero> inşaatta ki %99 undan iyi pc biliyorsun artık
<varadero> otocad kullanımını saymazsak
<varadero> ysfm vardı bir sürü oyun
<sebo28> one
<varadero> disketleri alınca kutudan oyun çıkardı
<varadero> hatta golf vardı birtane iğrençti
<sebo28> otocad?
<varadero> autocad
<varadero> pacman türü oyunlar çoktu
<sebo28> blender kulanırım  onun yerini tutmamı
<varadero> uçak lı bir oyun vardı benzin alıp gemilere çarpmazdık
<varadero> heli diye bir oyun vardı bayağı zevkliydi
<varadero> sebo28 tutmaz
<sebo28> binalara kaplama filan yaparız yahu
<ysfm> ii geceler herkeze
<varadero> sanada
<sebo28> sanada
<varadero> sebo28 ciddi gelecem manisaya
<varadero> sistem kurmaya
<sebo28> ne sisitemi
<sebo28> ve nereye kurcan
<varadero> şirketi söylemem kanalda
<varadero> linux windows network vb
<varadero> bir sürü iş işte
<varadero> gerçi arkadaşlar kurar ben nezaret ederim
<sebo28> linux su ben kuram
<Kartagis> linux su değil linux'u
<varadero> olur
<varadero> kur nolacak :)
<varadero> sen kurarsın biz ayarları yaparız
<sebo28> ayarda yaparız yahu
<slarikan> yahu ne ayarı yapacan
<varadero> yok o senin ilgi alanına girmez
<sebo28> ögreniriz işte
<sebo28> korma meslegini elinden almayız
<sebo28> :)
<varadero> 1 günde olmazki
<varadero> ben 1 gün max 2 inci gün işi bitirip dönmem lazım
<sebo28> slarikan:  görüyon dimi biz bi kafayı çalıştıramıyoruz
<slarikan> kendi işimde kullanıyodum kafayı
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<varadero> sanada Kartagis
<varadero> sebo28 ne alakası var
<slarikan> bir sürü sistem değiştirdiler hepsine ayak uydurdum
<varadero> vakit ve emek harcamadan olurmu hiç
<sebo28> tertemiz iş daha ne istiyonuz yahu
<varadero> he
<slarikan> ama herkesten önce kaptım olayı
<varadero> sizinkine göre temiz iş gerçekten
<varadero> :)
<varadero> yalan değil
<sebo28> slarikan:  senin işinmi varki yoksa işmi buldun da haberim yok
<slarikan> emekli olmadan yahu
<sebo28> slarikan:  bi işde biz bulak böyle yahu
<varadero> bulun abicim tutanmı var :)
<slarikan> benim işim daha iyiydi
<sebo28> bize kimse gelmez yahu
<slarikan> muhasebe
<varadero> şu anki işin daha da iyi :)
<sebo28> evet şuanda yatıyom ben iyi para yok pul yok
<varadero> sebo28 slarikan in işi en iisi
<varadero> şu an
<varadero> bu ara lak lak yaptık
<varadero> ben dersime dönem yahu
<varadero> yarın sınavım var
<slarikan> :D
<sebo28> ne sinavı
<varadero> internet proğramcılığı
<varadero> yüksek okul okuyom
<varadero> yarın geçersem mezun olacam
<sebo28> bende okumayı düşünüyom nasıl olur açaba
<varadero> süper olur
<varadero> çok kolay okuması
<varadero> ben gidiyom valla sınava bir sürü 50 yaş adam geliyor
<sebo28> inşaat teknikerligini bu yaştan sonra olurmu
<varadero> okulun hiç bir zaman zararı olmaz
<varadero> uzaktan eğitim yaz sende
<varadero> ?
<varadero> illa inşaat mı okican
<sebo28> öyle düşünüyom
<varadero> olay iice lise mezunumu değilmi olayına döndü zaten
<sebo28> meslegimize uygun olsun diye
<varadero> uzaktan varsa kolay okursun
<varadero> devam mecburiyeti olursa çok zor
<sebo28> geçe  olacak
<digitaloktay> oo sebo28 cumda burdaymis
<sebo28> günaydın
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-19
<caylak> uyumayan var mı?
<caylak> tüm ubuntumu kaybettim
<caylak> hükümsüzdür.
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<_mutlucan96> _paco_ Pardus'tan komuşlar?
<tarzeau> ana PACO!
<tarzeau> NABER ?
<tarzeau> kimsede google account varmi?
<_mutlucan96> var bende
<tarzeau> valla bana bitane google +1 atarmisin? www.aiei.ch ?
<tarzeau> bende sana +1 yaparim..
<_mutlucan96> baalım
<tarzeau> baal?m ?
<_mutlucan96> bakam yani
<_mutlucan96> Bakalım.
<tarzeau> ah tamam bi bakalim evt
<tarzeau> sen nerde, istanbul mu?
<_mutlucan96> Bilecik
<_mutlucan96> Kafam bozuk saçmalıyorum. Burda işim yok benim Pardus'luyum ben
<_mutlucan96> googleplusone tamamdır
<_mutlucan96> neki bu?
<tarzeau> benim fotografci websayfam
<_mutlucan96> Tamam.
<tarzeau> sagol!
<_mutlucan96> _paco_ alooo!
<_mutlucan96> Pardus kanalından kovulmuş bu da
<varadero> slm
<cylonmath> Selamz
<SeCuRe_> selam
<SeCuRe_> kimse var mı bir şey soracğaım
<cylonmath> var ağa,
<SeCuRe_> Biraz önce ubuntu kurdum
<SeCuRe_> sudo yu çalıştıramıyorum
<SeCuRe_> şu adresteki yönergeyi yapmaya çalışıyorum
<SeCuRe_> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery#OMAP_boot_Procedure
<SeCuRe_> aslında basit birşey ama yapamadım
<SeCuRe_> tar dosyasını indirdim
<SeCuRe_> sudo omap3_usbload boot.bin yazdıgım zaman command not found diyor
<SeCuRe_> sudo cp omap3.... olarakta denedim bu seferde dosyayı bulamıyo galiba
<SeCuRe_> kimse yok ggaliba yardım edebilecek?
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<varadero> selam s0u][ight yiğenim :)
<s0u][ight> tey tey, varadero varmis burda
<varadero> tey tey :)
<s0u][ight> _paco_ ping
<varadero> s0u][ight yaş kaç oldu ?
<s0u][ight> 20 oldum gecenlerde
<varadero> aha tarzeau da burdaymış :)
<varadero> bakmıyozki kanala
<varadero> tarzeau selam
<s0u][ight> ilk kac yasimdayken girmistim bu kanala?
<varadero> s0u][ight kocaman olmuşsun maşalla
<varadero> nebilim 15 gibi bişi dii
<s0u][ight> :D oyleydi demi
<varadero> he
<sebo28> parduscudan ubutuculara  sa
<varadero> şu an bende ubuntu olduğuna göre ubuntucu sayılırım
<varadero> a.s.
<sebo28> _paco_:  mucux
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-20
<varadero> tarzeau,  slm
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<varadero> slm
<gneral> a,selam varadero , hosgeldin
<varadero> nasılsın gneral
<gneral> eyvallah varadero , cok sukur
<gneral> seni sormali
<varadero> işte koştur koştuır
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam milklet
<D3814N> aleykümselam hsg.
<ozcx_> arkadaşlar lxde ekran çözünürlüğünü nasıl değiştiricezz
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-21
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam
<hakan_> merhaba
<Fatih_M> merhaba
<hakan_> ben 3-4 yıldır ubuntu linux kullanıyorum
<hakan_> şimdiye kadar hiçbir sorun yaşamadım
<hakan_> fakat
<hakan_> vaktim çokfazla olmadığından detaylı kişisel ayarları yapmak için uğraşamadım
<hakan_> mesela windoes yazı tipleri ayarı
<hakan_> bunu yapabilirmiyiz şimdi
<Fatih_M> windows yazı tipleri için
<Fatih_M> synaptic'e microsoft yazın
<hakan_> terminale mi?
<Fatih_M> synaptic
<hakan_> tamam paket yönetici
<Fatih_M> sistem > yönetim > synaptic paket yöneticisi
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> paketin tam adı
<Fatih_M> ttf-mscorefonts
<Fatih_M> diye aratırsanız çıkacaktır
<hakan_> tamam
<hakan_> ben onu kurmuşum sanırım yeşil olarak gözüküyo !
<hakan_> kurulu ise yaşil gözükür mü?
<Fatih_M> pekâla problem nedir?
<Fatih_M> evet kurulu..
<hakan_> işte sorun burada yani kuruyorum ama kullanamıyorum
<hakan_> nereden aktive edicem
<Fatih_M> aktivite filan etmenize gerek yok
<Fatih_M> otomatik gelir..
<hakan_> kurdum fakat hala daha eski yazı formatı vart
<Fatih_M> siz neyin yazıtipini değiştirmek istiyorsunuz?
<hakan_> anlatayım
<hakan_> şimdi windows XP ye  baktığımızda
<hakan_> yazı formatları
<hakan_> yani şuan mesela
<hakan_> değişik yazılar ubuntuda
<etsw> sistem fontu mu diyorsun
<hakan_> nasıl anlatsam
<hakan_> evet evety
<hakan_> windows xp nin aynısı
<hakan_> gözlerim çok alışmış ubuntudakiler minik
<etsw> font nasil eklenir diye mi soyurosun yoksa font nasil degistirilir diye mi
<hakan_> hepsi sanırım
<Fatih_M> masaüstünde sağ click yap> masaüstü arkaplanı değiştir>yazı tiplerine gel
<Fatih_M> windows'u sürekli kullandığınızdan gözleriniz ona alışmış
<Fatih_M> muhtemelen bir problem yok :)
<etsw> Fatih_M'in dedigi gibi sagtus masaustu arkaplanindan
<hakan_> yaptım
<hakan_> windows xp yi solid works için kullanmak zorundayım !!
<hakan_> sağ tık yaptım yazı kısmı açıldı
<hakan_> işte oradaki ayarları bilmiyorum
<etsw> ordan temalardan filan da kapatma tusunu saga alabilirsin, default solda olmasi lazim
<Fatih_M> Uygulama yazıtipi Ubuntu ve punto 11 değil mi?
<hakan_> tmm
<Fatih_M> LCD mi kullanıyorsunuz?
<hakan_> evet ubuntu 11
<hakan_> son sürümü  kullanıyorum !!
<etsw> niye unlem koyuyorsun ?
<etsw> veya unlemin anlamini biliyor musun?
<hakan_> el alışkanlığı :)
<hakan_> hayır?
<hakan_> anlamı nedir?
<Fatih_M> eğer öyleyse alt piksel yumuşatma seçili değilse onu seçin
<etsw> herhangi bir duygu efekti oldugu zaman kullanilir veya dikkat cekmek istenilen yerde
<hakan_> tmm
<Fatih_M> veya bağırdığını ifade etmek istediğinde
<hakan_> anladım
<etsw> el aliskanligiysa sorun yok ben bilerek yapiyorsun sanmistimö :)
<hakan_> yo yo
<hakan_> bilerek değil
<etsw> ok
<hakan_> alt piksel yumuşatma nedir?
<Fatih_M> daha yumuşak görünür fontlar
<hakan_> ha tamam o seçili
<Fatih_M> ayrıntılara girin oradan
<hakan_> girdim
<Fatih_M> (hiçbir problem yok aslıdan, sadece gözleriniz alışık değil de neyse :))
<Fatih_M> Yumuşatma da ne seçili?
<hakan_> bakın ben problemden bahsetmedim yada promlemim var değil :) ayar yapamadım
<hakan_> yumuşatma seçili evet
<Fatih_M> o halde bütün ayarları buradan yapabilirsiniz :)
<etsw> yok sorun degil ben de alisamamistim baya bir sure
<hakan_> tamam da nasıl yapıcam daha önce kurcaladım olmadı
<Fatih_M> oradan font'ları değiştire bilirsiniz
<hakan_> windows yazı stili görünümleri felan
<hakan_> sanırım windows un kullandığı font isimlereini bilmiyorum Thomas vs vs
<hakan_> timenews roman ..
<Fatih_M> ben hiç bilmiyorum :)
<etsw> ha sen direkt windows gibi gorsunsun istiyorsun ama icerik linux olsun oyle mi
<Fatih_M> ama bu şekilde kendinizi alıştırmanız sağlığınız için de yararlı olur
<hakan_> hayır windows masa üstü görünümü istemiyorum tabiyki
<hakan_> benim istediğim sadece yazı tipleri
<hakan_> yazı formatı
<hakan_> windows yazı formatlarını defalarca indirdim kurdum ubuntuma
<hakan_> ama bunları ayaryalamıyorum
<etsw> tamam, butun font islemleri, cozunurluk islemleri (minicik olmamasini da etkiler filan ) hepsi sag tik > masaustu arka planindan yapiliyor
<hakan_> tmm evet
<hakan_> ilk seçenek uygulama yazı tipi?
<hakan_> o ne olacak
<hakan_> belge yazı tipi?
<hakan_> vs
<hakan_> indirdiğimiz ttf- .. neydi?
<hakan_> ne işe yaradı
<hakan_> daha öncede windows yazı tiplerini indirmiştim
<Fatih_M> arial, times new roman gibi microsoft fontlarını indiriniz
<hakan_> onlar seçeneklerde var
<hakan_> indirmişim
<hakan_> uygulama yazı tipi arial mı?  ne olacak
<hakan_> belge yazı tipi ?
<hakan_> bunların windows taki karşılıkları nedir
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> hakan_, http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net
<Fatih_M> arama çubuğuna yazı tipi yazın
<Fatih_M> oradan çıkan sonuçlardan birisi sizin derdinizi anlatacak niteliktedir
<Fatih_M> özür dilerim on dakikadan beri yardımcı olmaya çalışıyorum ancak problemi anlamadım
<Fatih_M> sistem yazı tipinin windows daki karşılığını bilmiyorum
<hakan_> tamam çok teşekkürler
<Fatih_M> o ttf fontu sadece firefox yazı tiplerini ayarlamak için kullanıyorum
<hakan_> anladım
<Fatih_M> onun dışında sistem de herhangi bir yazı tipi ayarlamasına gerek duymuyorum
<hakan_> anladım
<hakan_> ya benimkisi zaten keyfi bişey
<hakan_> gözlerim hakketen alışmadı çok ufak yazılar felan
<hakan_> firefoxta bir sitede birşey okurken yazılar çok tuhafıma geliyo
<etsw> firefox fontlarini degistirin?
<etsw> ben oyle yapmisyim chromium'da
<hakan_> bilmiyorum itşe nasıl değiştirceğimi
<hakan_> chromium dakullanıyorum
<hakan_> birşey daha var
<hakan_> aslında en çok istediğim bu
<hakan_> ses olayı
<hakan_> onboard ses var anakarrta
<hakan_> ve kulaklık kullanıyorum
<hakan_> ses gayet güzel ve temiz çıkıyor fakat yüksek değil
<hakan_> bununle ilgili bilginiz varmıdır
<cruelman> selam
<cruelman> kimse var mı ?
<varadero> slm
<etsw> slm
<gneral> a,selam
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<varadero> as
<hkn_> merhaba
<mehmetali> mrb
<varadero> mrb
<hkn_> forumlara baktım fakat yine yapamadım bir sorunum var
<hkn_> ses gayet iyi ve güzel çıkıyor ama
<varadero> kısmet
<hkn_> güçlü değil
<hkn_> anakartın üzerinde olan ses  var
<hkn_> onboard deniyor sanırım
<hkn_> yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<primeras> alsa mixer
<primeras> var mı
<primeras> veya pulse audio
<hkn_> var sanırım kurmuştum
<hkn_> bişey vardı oradan ses ayarları yapılıyodu sanırım alsa mixer idi oradan birçok sesi en sona getirdim
<hkn_> kulaklık kullanıyorum
<mehmetali> Burada birşeyler anlatmış belki işine yarayabilir: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/increase-maximum-sound-level-in-ubuntu.html
<hkn_> tmm
<hkn_> ingilizcem azvar
<hkn_> oradaki komutları mı uygulayım
<hkn_> ana kartımın markası Intel Desktop Board DG31PR
<hkn_> gksu gedit /etc/asound.conf bu komutu verdim ve birpencere açıldı ama içi boş
<hkn_> asound.conf
<mehmetali> pulse sound içinmiş bu
<hkn_> başka ne yapabilirim?
<hkn_> anakartımı ubuntu destekleme hiç ses çıkmazdı ama ses çıkıyor fakat az
<varadero> pulse nin mixer i olacaktı
<varadero> ordan ayarlayabilmen lazım
<hkn_> pulse varmıki bende?
<varadero> ubuntu kullanıyorsan var
<hkn_> nasıl açıcam onu
<hkn_> ubuntunun son sürümü yüklü bende
<varadero> çalışan odur zaten  ?=
<varadero> ps aux | grep pulse
<hkn_> tamam peki nasıl ayar yapıcam
<varadero> ses simgesi
<hkn_> tamam
<varadero> vardır sesi açıp kapadığın
<hkn_> ses tercihlerini açtım
<varadero> en altta ses özellikleri yazar
<hkn_> eevt açtım
<varadero> output volume
<varadero> çıkış  sesi nası tercüme ettilerse
<varadero> onu + ya doğru yükselt
<varadero> %100 dür default
<hkn_> çıkış ses seviyesini %100 den daha öteye çıkarrtığımda bu sefer ses çızırtı oluıyo bozuluyo
<hkn_> tamam %100de
<varadero> ses kartın tam uyumlu değildir demekki
<hkn_> ses kartım yok. anakartın özelliği olarak onboard olarak var
<varadero> onboard olması ses kartını
<varadero> ses kartı değilde egzost kartı die değiştirmiyor
<hkn_> peki kızma :)
<hkn_> teşekkürederim yardımcı oldun
<varadero> bu şekilde kullan çok sorun olmuyorsa
<hkn_> demekki ses kartı desteklenmiyo
<varadero> ilerde bir update de bir bakmışsın düzelmiş
<varadero> elel driver inide kurabilirsin ama senin için zor olabilir
<varadero> benim laptop un bir sürü şeyini elle kurdum ben öecbur
<varadero> mecbur*
<hkn_> evet mutlaka düzelecek çnkü 2 yıl öncede monitörümü son özelliği ile kullanamıyodum yani 95 Herz de açamıyordum birgün bir güncelleme oldu ve bi baktım düzelmiş
<hkn_> ubunutda başka h
<hkn_> hiçbir sorunum olmadı
<hkn_> forumları okuduğumda isyan edenler çok var sanki ama anlayamıyorum nasıl kullanamıyolar
<hkn_> ben hiç pc den anlamaz biriydim. ubuntuyu sitesinden indirdim kurdum gayette çalışıyo.internete giriyorum film izliyorum basit
<varadero> kişilere göre değişir tabi
<varadero> ihtiyaçlara görede
<FAQ> Selam
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<PLO-4690> merhabalar
<PLO-4690> bişi sorıcakktım
<gneral> topic der ki; // Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin. //
<PLO-4690> Ubuntu alanına
<PLO-4690> 10 gb versem
<PLO-4690> yeterli mi sizcve?
<gneral> kullanimina bagli, ben 40 gb verdim mesela
<PLO-4690> ne kadarı boş ?
<PLO-4690> gneral:
<gneral> bi bakayim
<gneral> pardon
<gneral> 13 gb vermisim
<gneral> 2,9 gb bos
<gneral> geri kalani filmler sunlar bunlar
<PLO-4690> filmleri falanda ubuntunun bulundugu yerdemi
<PLO-4690> saklıyorsun?
<gneral> oyle yapabilirsin
<PLO-4690> bn yedeklerimi yedekde tutuyorum o zaman 10 gb versem
<PLO-4690> sorun olmaz heralde
<PLO-4690> dimi gneral
<gneral> o kadar usta degilim PLO-4690 ne kadar yetip yetmeyecegi konusunda
<gneral> ama bir problem olmaz
<mehmetali> lvm üzerine kurup beğenmeyince küçültüp büyütebilirdi derdim ama nasıl yapılıyor ben de bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<sebo28> http://sebo28.dyndns-web.com/
<sebo28> :P
<sebo28> parduscudan ubutuculara selam olsun
<mehmetali> a.s
<PLO-8144> merhabalar
<PLO-8144> ben disk alanımı
<PLO-8144> ubuntu acıldıgında
<PLO-8144> otomatik
<PLO-8144> baglanmasını istiyorum
<PLO-8144> nasıl yaparm?
<sebo28> zincirle baglıcan
<mehmetali> lazım olunca bağlar o direk?
<sebo28> ozaman kopmaz
<PLO-8144> sebo28: çok akıllısın
<PLO-8144> mehmetali: cevabınız için teşkkürler mehmet bey
<PLO-8144> ama
<PLO-8144> benım diski bağlamam için
<sebo28> tşk  ederim
<PLO-8144> üstten bilgisayara girib
<PLO-8144> tıklamam gerekiyor
<PLO-8144> başka yolu
<PLO-8144> yokmudur
<sebo28> androyid:  gördülermi
<mehmetali> sudo apt-get install pysdm
<sebo28> debian komutu
<androyid> insallah
<PLO-8144> mehmetali: sen otomatikmi
<PLO-8144> kullanıyon
<mehmetali> yok ubuntu kullanmıyorum ben
<sebo28> belki parduscu olurlar
<sebo28> neyse ben biendira dönem
<varadero> PLO-8144 fstab a yazacaksın
<varadero> olur
<mehmetali> PLO-8144: şuan ubuntuda mısın?
<PLO-8144> evet
<PLO-8144> mehmetali: nasıl yani.
<mehmetali> daha önce terminal'de işlem yaptın mı
<sebo28> otomatik baglamıyomu yahu
<PLO-8144> mehmetali: evet
<PLO-8144> yaptım
<PLO-8144> söyle
<PLO-8144> sebo28: biliyorsan
<PLO-8144> baglayak
<mehmetali> tamam dediğim komut ile pysdm kuruver
<PLO-8144> kurmakşartmı :D
<sebo28> PLO-8144 ben parduscuyum pardus otamatik baglıyo
<PLO-8144> sebo28: burada ne işin var o zaman?
<sebo28> zincire gerek kalmıyo
<varadero> /etc/fstab dosyasini aç bak örneğe bakarak en alta seninkini ekle sudo mount -a  komutu ile doğru yazdığından emin ol bitti
<sebo28> arkadaşları ziyarete geldim
<PLO-8144> sebo28: şimdi gidebilirsin
<varadero> fenerbahçe galatasaray değil bu
<PLO-8144> varadero: bnm içinmi
<PLO-8144> yazdın onu
<varadero> isteyen istediği kanala girer
<varadero> linux alayı
<sebo28> misafire böylemi davranılıyor burda
<PLO-8144> sebo28: evet beğenmeyen çeker gider.
<sebo28> çok ayıp
<PLO-8144> ayıp yatakta
<PLO-8144> olur
<sebo28> hiç yakıştıramadım
<PLO-8144> özür dilerim
<PLO-8144> o zaman
<sebo28> özrünüz kabul gördü
<PLO-8144> eyvallah babalık
<PLO-8144> sebo28: yaş kaç?
<sebo28> 40
<PLO-8144> sebo28 dayı.
<PLO-8144> özür dilerim
<PLO-8144> genç sandım
<PLO-8144> kusura bakma.
<sebo28> gönlümüz genç bizim
<PLO-8144> =)))
<varadero> linux ile pppoe yapan varmı
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> varadero one
<varadero> adsl router den değil linux dan bağlanan
<mehmetali> pppoa olmuyor mu o
<varadero> olmuyor
<varadero> pppoe oluyor
<mehmetali> modem olarak ne kullanıyorsun?
<varadero> benmi ?
<mehmetali> yada şöyle sorayım hiç bir donanım olmadan linux üzerinden pppoe mi kullanacaksın?
<mehmetali> bilgim yokta meraktan soruyorum
<varadero> benim bilgim var :)
<varadero> linux ile modem den pppoa yapamazsın
<varadero> modemin kendi üzernde pppoa yapabilirsin belki modele bar
<varadero> modem ne olursa olsun pppoe yapmak zorunda kalırsın
<varadero> pppoe > ppp over Ethernet
<mehmetali> yani benim daha önce gördüğüm hardware modemler ppoa üzerinden bağlanıyordu
<varadero> pppoa > ppp over ATM
<varadero> bilgisayarı modeme bağlamak için ATM lan kart in varmı ?
<varadero> ve onu desteklicek modemin ?
<mehmetali> usb veya pci şeklindeydi gördüklerim
<varadero> modemin içindeki ayar başka
<varadero> modem ppp yi direk ATM den yapar
<varadero> pc yi modeme ethernetle bağlamak zorunda kalıyorsun sonuçta
<varadero> ppp yi pc de yapacaksan mecbur pppoe
<mehmetali> yok 56k gibi bağlanıyordu onlar
<mehmetali> neyse :)
<varadero> 56 k direk ppp yapar
<varadero> pppoe veya pppoa desteklemez
<varadero> usb yada rs232 port üzerinden bağlanmak zorundadır
<varadero> seri port diyede bilinir
<mehmetali> http://www.agim.com.tr/pikatel_usb_ultima.html
<mehmetali> şu modem en son karşılaştıklarım
<varadero> dsl modem bu
<varadero> usb ethernet le pppoe yapıyor
<mehmetali> anladım
<mehmetali> neyse ben çıkıyorum iyi geceler size
<varadero> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-13
<levent30> mrb canlý varmý
<Kartagis> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-15
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-16
<huseyin_> s.a
<huseyin_> pardus kullanıyorum
<huseyin_> bı arkadas ubuntu kurmamı tavsıye ettı
<huseyin_> kullanıcı olarak
<huseyin_> neler soylemek ıstersınız
<huseyin_> lınux u yenı kuruyorum acemıyım
<huseyin> s.a
<huseyin> ubuntu kurulumunda sorun yasıyorum
<huseyin> yardımcı olabılecek varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-12
<ogny> Kartagis: basgan dun bi mail attim
<ogny> postfix kurulumuyla ilgili
<ogny> yazacan mi
<Kartagis> ogny: cevap verdim basgan
<ogny> vaaaaay
<ogny> helal abime
<ogny> sallamadin ins.
<ogny> D:
<Kartagis> tek komut: sudo apt-get -y install postfix-mysql
<ogny> hahaha
<ogny> onu gordum la
<ogny> tmux'a baglandiktan sonrakini
<ogny> soruyom
<ogny> neleri editlemek gerek
<Kartagis> ben bir yeri duzenlemedim
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> helal olsun valla cok pratik yapmislar o zaman
<Kartagis> duzenlemek dedigin de ne yapmak istedigine bagli
<Kartagis> ornegin sen su ip'yi bloklamak istiyorsan ona gore bir sey yaziyorsun
<ogny> benim kastim
<ogny> calisan bir mx server
<Kartagis> tamam iste onun icin bu yeter
<Kartagis> bir de karar vermen gereken en onemli sey gercek kullanicilar mi olacak yoksa sanal kullanicilar mi
<ogny> sanalll
<ogny> sanaaaaal
<ogny> ;) sagol abi bayagi ilgilendin hem benle hem thiras'la ;)
<ogny> thiras'in ~10 gundur ugrastigi mevzu bu mu D:
<ogny> sanal mi gercek mi
<Kartagis> sanal istiyor anladigim kadariyla
<Kartagis> sanal ve mysql
<ogny> sanal ve mysql sorunsuz yapilandirilabiliyor mu Kartagis hoca
<Kartagis> ja Davut
<ogny> adfasdfs
<ogny> davud?
<ogny> ehl-i sunnet adamim
<ogny> karistirma beni tevratla zeburla
<hanzala> slm
<ogny> a.s
<Kartagis> bknz: Bizimkiler
<hanzala> konversatıonda buraya baglanmak ıçın neyazalıyım adres olarak
<ogny> adres #ubuntu-tr
<ogny> irc.freenode.net
<hanzala> 6667 mı olacak sonunda
<Kartagis> 6667 varsayilandir
<Kartagis> gerek yok
<hanzala> gıremıyomkı
<hanzala> zaten dedıgın adresmış
<Kartagis> 6667 koy o zaman
<Kartagis> vim kullanan var mi?
<hanzala> ama ubuntu-tr
<hanzala> kanal ına gırınce kıse yok
<Kartagis> o zaman desnyc olmustur
<Kartagis> bekle biraz
<Kartagis> ekran goruntusu yollasana
<hanzala> murat (quassel@SpotChat-4k1.h60.219.176.IP) #ubuntu-tr kanala katıldı harpy.de.SpotChat.org tarafından, #ubuntu-tr +nt kipi #ubuntu-tr kanalı 2013-08-12 08:26:20 UTC üzerinde oluşturuldu. murat (quassel@SpotChat-4k1.h60.219.176.IP) #ubuntu-tr kanalını terketti ("http://quassel-irc.org - Her yerden rahatça konuş.") murat (quassel@SpotChat-4k1.h60.219.176.IP) #ubuntu-tr kanala katıldı harpy.de.SpotChat.org tarafından, 
<hanzala> wım ne abi
<Kartagis> hocam sen dogru yerde degilsin ki
<Kartagis> adrese irc.freenode.net yazacaksın
<Kartagis> wım degil vim
<ogny> Kartagis: vimciyiz babam
<hanzala> o yazıldıda
<Kartagis> ogny: hani disaridan php -l dosyaadi ile kontrol yapiyorsun ya parantezler dogru mu falan diye
<ogny> konversation'um yok valla
<ogny> ! ile mi
<Kartagis> onu vim icerisinden yapabiliyor musun?
<hanzala> bu wım ne acaba
<ogny> hanzala: vim metin editoru dostum
<Kartagis> hanzala: metin duzenleyici
<ogny> Kartagis: o kontrolu eklenti yapar hocam
<Kartagis> hanzala: wım değil vim
<ogny> editor=duzenleyici harikasin Kartagis valla bu iyi oldu
<hanzala> linux hakında bışe daha ögrendık
<ogny> ben kullanmiyorum ama illa ki vardir
<Kartagis> ben 12 yildir linux kullaniyorum, hala yeni seyler ogreniyorum
<hanzala> mesala lınuxde dosyalar sılınınce kurtulamıyor dıye bılıyordum,
<hanzala> o yuzden defınecılıkle ılgılı işleri hallettıkden sonra sılıyodum
<hanzala> meyerkı sılınmıyomuş
<ogny> hahaha
<ogny> gomu mu var
<hanzala> yok kalmadı
<hanzala> sonra testdisk dıye bır prograa rasladım
<hanzala> sıldıgım dosyalar karsıma cıktı
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> sildikten sonra reboot etmis miydin
<hanzala> evet
<hanzala> ahanda gırdım
<ogny> haha
<hanzala> sorun mınt teymış yaw
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> nasi yani
<ogny> mint'te konversation'u napiyon ya
<hanzala> lınux mınt kullanıyom
<hanzala> bırde megı var
<ogny> peki mint'e konversation'u niye kurdun ki?
<hanzala> kendı gelıyo
<ogny> vaov
<ogny> kde'li mint mi
<hanzala> evet
<hanzala> kdesızbışe kullanmam
<hanzala> xlde den haz almam gnomede kıcık kabarım
<hanzala> bana wındowsu verseler kde kurarım ole kullanırım
<hanzala> gnome gene ıyde su unity bence facia
<hanzala> gnome cryoduckla guzel oluyor sadece
<hanzala> sen gnomecımısın yoksa abi
<ogny> yo ben masaustu kullanmiyorum hoca
<ogny> pencere ortami var sadece
<ogny> onun icin
<ogny> unity de kde de
<ogny> gordugumde bana baya afilli geliyorlar
<ogny> mint'in cinnamon'u da oyle
<ogny> evde bazen aciyorum , unity var
<hanzala> bılmıyorum kde daha cok cokmesı gerekırken bende unity cok coktu
<hanzala> sıze ıyı gunler
<thiras> Kartagis, orada misin?
<Kartagis> evet
<thiras> musait misin?
<Kartagis> evet
<thiras> benim su mail configine bakabilir miyiz?
<thiras> kanser oldum ya kac gundur
<Kartagis> sorun nedir ki?
<thiras> tam olarak calismiyor :)
<Kartagis> tam olarak calismiyor biraz acman lazim
<thiras> loglar temiz
<thiras> hata gozukmuyor
<Kartagis> evet?
<thiras> bi user vereyim mi sudolu
<thiras> bi kontrol et uyarsa sanada
<Kartagis> ver bakalim
<Kartagis> umut__ geldi sonra konusuruz
<thiras> ahhaehah
<Kartagis> sorun gorunmuyor, calismayan kismi neresi?
<thiras> Kartagis, saniyorum dovecot kisminda sorun var
<thiras> bilemiyorum neden calismiyor
<thiras> mail atmiyor mail almiyor
<thiras> portlar acik
<Kartagis> bu sunucu nerede?
<Kartagis> gerci nerede oldugu onemli degil
<Kartagis> insanlar buraya e-posta istemcilerle baglanacak mi?
<Kartagis> thunderbird gibi
<thiras> amsterdam
<thiras> evet
<thiras> secure olsun istiyorum ama
<thiras> total
<thiras> TLS mi oluyor artik
<thiras> SASL mi oluyor
<thiras> bilemiyorum
<thiras> Kartagis, yasayacak mi?
<Kartagis> warning: /usr/libexec/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling <--- sunu bi coz
<thiras> bakiyorum hemen
<thiras> hallettim
<thiras> mysql dosyalarinda yanlis yazmisim bir yeri
<thiras> duzelttim
<thiras> postfixadmin var
<thiras> orada da super user vereyim mi?
<thiras> bir tane domain kayitli su anda
<Kartagis> bi e-posta gonder
<Kartagis> loglara bakayim
<thiras> Aug 12 13:35:46 darkhost postfix/smtpd[8692]: warning: SASL: Connect to smtpd failed: No such file or directory
<thiras> Aug 12 13:35:46 darkhost postfix/smtpd[8692]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<thiras> su var saniyorum
<thiras> e posta gitmiyor hala
<Kartagis> &g postfix SASL
<f0und> Kartagis: Postfix SASL Howto: <http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html>; HowTos/postfix sasl - CentOS Wiki: <http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/postfix_sasl>; PostFix Howto With SASL - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PostFix_Howto_With_SASL>; Postfix with TLS and SASL: <http://yocum.org/faqs/>; HowTo/PostfixAndDovecotSASL - Dovecot Wiki: (2 more messages)
<thiras> cozmeye calisiyorum
<Kartagis> &g php cache
<f0und> Kartagis: PHP: APC - Manual: <http://php.net/manual/en/book.apc.php>; PECL :: Package :: APC - PECL - PHP: <http://pecl.php.net/APC>; Simple PHP Cache Class: <http://www.phpfastcache.com/>; List of PHP accelerators - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PHP_accelerators>; PHP accelerator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP_accelerator>; Simple PHP Caching and Content Retrieval Function - David Walsh: <http://davidwalsh.name/php-cache-function>; PHP Caching to Speed up Dynamically Generated Sites: <http://www.theukwebdesigncompany.com/articles/php-caching.php>; WinCache Extension for PHP : The Official Microsoft IIS Site: (more message)
<Kartagis> bana bir adres versene
<Kartagis> burada olan
<thiras> Kartagis, veriyorum hemen
<thiras> sorun dovecot'ta gozukuyor da
<thiras> tam yerini bulamadim
<thiras>  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/auth {
<thiras> 10-master'in icinde
<Kartagis> ulasmiyor bile :S
<thiras> servis calismiyor su anda saniyorum
<thiras> yani restart dedin mi ok veriyor ama error loguna gore patlak aciliyor servis
<Kartagis> ulasmiyor ki
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> netstat -antlp | grep 25
<Kartagis> 127.0.0.1:25
<Kartagis> sadece 127.0.0.1'i dinliyor
<thiras> LISTEN
<thiras> himm
<Kartagis> inet_interfaces = localhost
<Kartagis> bu all olacak
<thiras> 0.0.0.0:25
<thiras> LISTEn
<thiras> su anda
<Kartagis> &g no SASL authentication mechanisms
<f0und> Kartagis: Postfix SMTP Auth Error "no SASL authentication mechanisms": <http://www.electrictoolbox.com/postfix-smtp-auth-no-sasl-authentication-mechanisms/>; postfix/smtpd[2659]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms ...: <http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58390>; Postfix SASL Howto: <http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html>; [Dovecot] Help With No SASL Authentication Mechanisms (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> bunu arastir
<Kartagis> ben simdi gitmeliyim
<Kartagis> evden girerim belki
<thiras> tamamdir tesekkurler
<kserkses> s.a
<murat> as
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-13
<Kartagis> thiras: n'aptin?
<murat_> slmlr
<cagriemer> merhaba
<murat_> merhaba
<murat_> karnel derlerken pc 84 dereceyı göruyo
<murat_> bu normalmı
<cagriemer> normal durmuyor
<murat_> bende  ole duşunmuştum
<thiras> Kartagis, senden sonra biraz bakabildim de bitiremedim mevzuyu
<thiras> simdi tekrar basladim
<thiras> Kartagis, 25'i dinliyor ama telnet calismiyor
<thiras> inet'i all yaptim ama
<Kartagis> simdi biraz isim var
<thiras> tamamdir
<cagriemer> konuya hakim degilim ama fikir yurutmek adina yazayim. problem ISP'nizin 25. portu blokluyor olmasi olabilir mi acaba? 587'yi deneme sansiniz var mi?
<Kartagis> ben onu acmistim
<murat_> slm
<murat_> bu kernelderlendi
<murat_> ama sesler cıkmıyo
<murat_> neden olabılır acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-14
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> yabılan bır kernel yukseltmesi geri nasıl alınır acaba
<murat_> update -grup2 yabtım yanı sıstem sımdı yukseltılen karnelı göruyo sadece
<Kartagis> Iron Maiden - Wasted Years
<thiras> Kartagis, cozdum sorunu
<thiras> main.cf'de eksik satir varmis
<thiras> simdi de roundcube'ten 403 aliyorum :/
<Kartagis> DocumentRoot göster bana bebek
<Kartagis> Iron Maiden - Stranger In A Strange Land
<thiras> geliyor
<thiras> Kartagis, http://pastebin.com/fUdhbZYi
<thiras> bu conf.d/roundcubemail
<Kartagis> ls /usr/share/roundcube -l
<thiras> ah ah kafama sicayim
<thiras> Deny All
<thiras> var onu commentledim
<thiras> oldu :)
<thiras> paste ederken fark ettim
<Kartagis> benim kullanicimi mi sildin?
<thiras> hayir
<thiras> hala aktif
<kserkses> s.a
<thiras> Kartagis, [Native code: 1146]
<Kartagis> o nedir?
<thiras> Kartagis, bir sey soracagim
<thiras> direk var/www'nin icine atsam
<thiras> nasil butun domainler icin calistirabilirim
<Kartagis> bekle bi
<Kartagis> Iron Maiden - Can I Play With Madness
<Kartagis> thiras: ozele bak
<Kartagis> thiras: pastebin
<thiras> Kartagis, http://pastebin.com/jExiymF0
<Kartagis> Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast
<ogny> ooo
<ogny> ozel guzel mi la
<ogny> ?
<ogny> ayib oluyor
<Kartagis> ozel guzel sen de gelsene
<ogny> adfsghdfs
<ogny> ah ozal ah
<ogny> onun lafiydi galiba
<ogny> ozel guzeldir
<Kartagis> mesele ozel degil sen hala anlamadin mi?
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> adfasdfsfa
<thiras> fasdfasdf
<ogny> ozele gelmesini sizden ogrenecek degiliz
<ogny> biz ozele gelmeyi de iyi biliriz
<thiras> Kartagis, kurtar beni bu mail dalgasindan
<ogny> harbiden adam kanirdi
<ogny> Kartagis: senden anahtar teslim cozum istiyoruz mail server;da
<ogny> d:
<thiras> aeheahahe
<Kartagis> ozele ayakkabilariyla bastilar! benim sysadmin kardesimin uzerine isediler!
<ogny> thiras: abi bu soruyu gereksiz gorebilirsin ama
<ogny> google'a niye atmiyon topu da
<ogny> kendi mail server'in diye kasiyon
<ogny> baya hosting isini buyutucen mi
<thiras> ya pahali geldi
<thiras> 5 dolar/user
<ogny> 5 domain icin mi
<ogny> pahali
<thiras> bende cok user var
<ogny> hmmm...
<ogny> anladim abi
<thiras> yoksa postifx iye google'a atmadan
<thiras> gmail bussines diye arattim :)
<ogny> 5$ google'in .otune girsin
<ogny> thiras: hic kasmayim istersen
<ogny> anahtar teslim var bi tane
<ogny> zentyal
<ogny> postfix altayapisi
<ogny> ama sunucunu zorlayabilir
<thiras> abi yuzduk yuzduk kuyruguna geldik
<thiras> postfix calisiyor
<ogny> madem bu ise girdin abi
<Kartagis> 4€
<thiras> roundcube calisiyor
<ogny> super
<thiras> auth calismiyor bir tek
<ogny> bari gireydin qmail'den
<thiras> dovecot auth
<ogny> dovecot hee
<thiras> oda soyle bir problem buldum
<Kartagis> qmail daha zor degil mi len
<thiras>  /var/log/secure icinde
<ogny> daha zor da abi
<ogny> qmail marka be
<thiras> Aug 14 11:26:00 darkhost auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): check pass; user unknown
<thiras> Aug 14 11:26:00 darkhost auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=dovecot ruser=bayrameker@ncmakina.com rhost=::1
<thiras> Aug 14 11:26:00 darkhost auth: pam_succeed_if(dovecot:auth): error retrieving information about user bayrameker@ncmakina.com
<thiras> pam calistiriyor yani
<ogny> buradaki durum
<thiras> nedense
<ogny> neden pam var ya
<Kartagis> qmail imap sunucusu mu?
<ogny> ne alakasi var mk
<thiras> ogny, aynen bende onu diyordum ne alaksi var
<thiras> roundcube'ten login olmaya calisinca buradan patladi
<ogny> kapa abi pam'i dovecot conf'ta varsa
<thiras> roundcube loguda bunu veriyor
<ogny> valla cok isim var be abi
<ogny> aksam bakabilirim anca
<ogny> gece burda olursan
<thiras> [14-Aug-2013 14:38:50 +0300]: IMAP Error: Login failed for bayrameker@ncmakina.com from 88.246.93.95. AUTHENTICATE PLAIN: Authentication failed. in /var/www/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube_imap.php on line 184 (POST /roundcube/?_task=login&_action=login)
<thiras> dovevot'tada hic oyle bir sey yok ya
<thiras> pam falan
<ogny> haha
<ogny> abi
<ogny> gece bakabilirim
<ogny> yeminle
<thiras> abi cozemezsem
<thiras> bakalim
<thiras> TLS falan istiyordum
<thiras> calissin
<thiras> yemin ediyorum birakacam
<thiras> unsecure kalsin
<thiras> hic umrumda degil yani 1 haftadir :)
<Kartagis> ulan ben de ne kendi kendine konusuyor diyorum
<Kartagis> thiras'i kara listeye almistim ben
<ogny> asdfgdsaghfdsadfghfd
<Kartagis> thiras: ses ver
<thiras> aeheaheah
<thiras> bende herhalde adamin isi cikit
<thiras> cikti*
<thiras> sorun su
<thiras> dovecot pam auth yapiyor
<Kartagis> demin yapilandirma dosyasini ozelden yapistirmaya kalkinca yapmistim
<ogny> herif seni
<ogny> ignore etmis
<thiras> he tahmin ettim :)
<ogny> vay mk
<thiras> <thiras> Aug 14 11:26:00 darkhost auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): check pass; user unknown
<thiras> <thiras> Aug 14 11:26:00 darkhost auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=dovecot ruser=bayrameker@ncmakina.com rhost=::1
<thiras> <thiras> Aug 14 11:26:00 darkhost auth: pam_succeed_if(dovecot:auth): error retrieving information about user bayrameker@ncmakina.com
<thiras> Kartagis,
<thiras> dovecot pam yapiyor
<thiras>  /etc/dovecot/conf.d/auth-system.conf.ext
<thiras> passdb {
<thiras>   driver = pam
<thiras> }
<ogny> ana floodcuymus bu la
<thiras> ahahahh
<ogny> ignore ederim laaaaaaaaaaaa ben
<Kartagis> http://webciniz.im/sites/default/files/dovecot.conf
<Kartagis> http://webciniz.im/sites/default/files/dovecot-sql.conf
<Kartagis> baktin mi
<Kartagis> siliyorum baktinsa
<thiras> sql
<thiras> 403
<thiras> veriyor
<ogny> Forbidden
<ogny> sildin mi la hemen D:
<Kartagis> simdi bak
<Kartagis> 600'mus la
<Kartagis> 644 yaptim
<ogny> yesss
<thiras> done aldim
<ogny> eyv. abi
<thiras> haydii
<thiras> queryli muareyli
<ogny> asfghasdfasghadf
<thiras> bu kadar zor olmamali ya
<thiras> cidden
<thiras> boyle config kafasi mi kaldi ya
<thiras> kernel 2.2'yiz sanki
<thiras> ee sende de passdb driver=pam var
<Kartagis> bende calisiyor ama
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> belki de kullanmiyordur ama, bakmadim
<Kartagis> oha saat $date
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> oha saat $date("H:M")
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> oha saat 16:43
<Kartagis> oldu
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<thiras> yemin ediyorum kanser oldum
<Kartagis> simdi geldim
<murat> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<murat> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<murat> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<murat> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<murat> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<murat> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<murat> devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<murat> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<murat> none on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<murat> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<murat> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<murat> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<murat> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<murat> burda bır sorun varmı acaba
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<thiras> cozdum mevzuyu
<Kartagis> neymis?
<thiras> vmail yaptim
<thiras> ayri user
<thiras>  /var/vmail'a aldim
<thiras> ama simdi bir sorun var
<thiras> mail almiyoruz
<Kartagis> ne demek bu?
<thiras> mail atiyoruz ama
<thiras> mail almiyor
<thiras> server
<thiras> daha once postfix userindan calisiyordu
<thiras> simdi ayirdim
<thiras> ama bu sefer mail alamiyoruz
<Kartagis> yarin bakariz, simdi yatmam lazim
<thiras> tamamdir iyi geceler
<thiras> ogny, ayakta misin?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-15
<Kartagis> geldim
<kserkses> s.a
<ogny> a.s
<thiras> Kartagis,
<thiras>  /var/vmail icinde /domain/mail olarak bir dosya var
<Kartagis> valla 7 dk sonra çıkacağım haberin olsun
<thiras> birde direk ciplak olarak mail@adresi seklinde var
<Kartagis> 6 oldu
<thiras> :)
<Kartagis> eee?
<thiras> saniyorum ki problem oradan kaynaklaniyor
<Kartagis> ssh portu neydi?
<Kartagis> 50000 mi?
<thiras> evet
<Kartagis> baglanamiyorum ya ne is
<thiras> Kartagis, denesene bir daha
<Kartagis> sifreyi degistir
<Kartagis> unutmusum
<Kartagis> iyi gorunuyor
<thiras> mail atiyor problemsiz
<thiras> lakin almiyor
<thiras> veya aliyor roundcube okumuyor
<thiras> ondan da emin degilim
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> postfixadmin'den acmamissin
<Kartagis> Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table
<thiras> Kartagis, oradan actim
<thiras> hatta sadece oradan actim
<Kartagis> veritabanindan baksana
<thiras> himm o zaman postfixadmin configinde bir sorun var herhalde
<Kartagis> hop kactim ben
<thiras> tamam sagol
<s0u][ight> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-16
<Kartagis> thiras_: n'aptin?
<okayokay> merhaba ?
<ogny> a.s
<Kartagis> merhaba ogny
<Kartagis> okayokay*
<Kartagis> Total Touch - Vlieg Met Me Mee
<okayokay> selam
<ogny> biri bisi mi dedi
<thiras_> Kartagis, cozdum ya komple
<Kartagis> sevindim cozdugune
<Kartagis> ogny: ben dedim nolcak!
<ogny> sen cozmedin
<Kartagis> kavga mi istiyorsun
<ogny> kartagis baba cozdu
<ogny> sen saadece dediklerini yaptin
<ogny> otur 0
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> d:
<Kartagis> thiras: orada misin? neymis sorun?
<thiras> Kartagis, valla bilmiyorum da
<thiras>  /var/vmail/mail@adresi sekline getirdim
<thiras> postfix oyle yaziyordu cunku
<thiras> problem cozuldu
<thiras>  /var/vmail/doamin/user istiyordum da
<thiras> bu kismetmis :D
<thiras> cok ta kurcalamak lazim
<Kartagis> postfixadmin yapiladindirmasindan mi oyle yaptin?
<Kartagis> benimki aynen oyle iste
<thiras> valla baktim ama hangi configten oyle bulamadim
<thiras> bende var olan config'e uydurdum
<Kartagis> 18:06:00] <thiras>  /var/vmail/mail@adresi sekline getirdim
<Kartagis> nereden?
<thiras> dovcecot'u
<thiras> dovecot'tan
<thiras> sonra problem cozuldu
<thiras> simdi catir catir calisiyor roundcube
<thiras> oyle oluversin cok problem degil
<Kartagis> peki
<kserkses> s.a
<murat_> slm
<murat_> kernel yukseltmenın faydası ney acaba
<Dombra1> çetrefilli işler bunlar
<Dombra1> girme derim
<murat_> yok yabtımda
<murat_> bır fayda görmedım
<Dombra1> Yeni donanımları tanıma,güvenlik,hız..vs vs anlamlar taşır yeni çekirdek
<Dombra1> hepinize iyi akşamlar kolay gelsin
<murat_> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-17
<turgay> selam
<akar1m_> herkese selam
<ogny> a.s
<ogny> bayadir yoktun akar1m|off
<murat_> slm genclık
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-18
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> s.a
<ozcanesen> kserkses, a.s.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-11
<karakartala> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OiRarccM4s
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-12
<saimazoon> merhaba
<freevil> bu kadarcikmi ubuntu tr kanali
<astiages> s.a
<ftl> merhaba, iyi akşamlar
<ArTeS> tesekkurler sana da ftl
<ftl> hocam, soru sorabiliyor muyuz burada?
<ftl> ubuntu'yu yeni indirdim de, bir kaç problemim var.
<ArTeS> sorabilirsiniz elbet bilen ve online olan arkadaslar var ise yardimci olabilirler.
<ftl> Pekala, ben yazayım o zaman, bilen bir arkadaş çıkar ise bilgilendirir.
<ftl> Birincisi, 14.04 LTS sürümü kullanmaktayım.
<ftl> Skype indirdim, sol taraftaki çubuğa yerleştirdim, başlatıcı idi sanırım adı.
<ftl> Çalıştırıyorum, sol tarafında çalıştığına dair bir ok beliriyor.
<ftl> Ama ekrana pencere gelmiyor.
<ftl> Program çalışıyor lakin, ben erişemiyorum.
<ftl> İkincisi, masaüstüne hiçbir kısayol ekleyemiyorum, ekrana gelen hata;
<ftl> Belirtilen konum desteklenmiyor.
<ftl> -
<ArTeS> ben de yeniyim ubuntuda. su an icin cevap veremiyorum. burada bekleyin cikis yapmayin. sorunuz okunursa cevap gelir. ubuntu turkiye forumunda da sorularinizi sorabilrisiniz.
<ftl> üye oldum lakin, yönetici olayı bekliyorum.
<ftl> teşekkürler ilginiz için.
<ArTeS> rica ederim, bol sans.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-13
<astiages> s.a
<ftl> as
<ArTeS> as
<ftl> indirdiğim programların yarısını hala kullanamıyorum
<ftl> foruma üyeliğimde daha onaylanmadı:)
<astiages> sorun ne
<ftl> <ftl> Birincisi, 14.04 LTS sürümü kullanmaktayım.
<ftl> <ftl> Skype indirdim, sol taraftaki çubuğa yerleştirdim, başlatıcı idi sanırım adı.
<ftl> <ftl> Çalıştırıyorum, sol tarafında çalıştığına dair bir ok beliriyor.
<ftl> <ftl> Ama ekrana pencere gelmiyor.
<astiages> ubuntu+unity mi kullanıyorsun
<ftl> herhangibir şey indirmedim.
<ftl> sadece ubuntu kurdum.
<ftl> unity olarak kastettiğiniz şey, gnome vs. mi?
<ftl> mazur görün, ubuntu'ya dün başladım.
<astiages> http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/ubuntu-12.04.png
<astiages> şu mu?
<astiages> evet, gnome shell
<ftl> üst çubuktaki simgeler farklı
<astiages> unity'i çıktığında denemiş, beğenmemiştim
<astiages> gnome 3'ü de öyle
<astiages> kde 4x ile devam ediyorum yıllardır
<astiages> bu nedenle yardımcı olamıyorum
<astiages> eğer yeni başladıysan, Linux Mint 17 KDE tavsiye ederim sana
<ftl> tamamdır, teşekkür ederim.
<ftl> hm, bir inceleyeyim
<astiages> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2653
<astiages> yani şunu
<ftl> teşekkür ederim.
<astiages> indirme bağlantıları hem torrent hemde http olarak bağlantıda mevcut
<ftl> peki bu iso'yu, ubuntu'da nasıl usb belleğe yazarız
<ftl> gparted gerekiyor mu
<astiages> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<astiages> komutu ile unetbootini kur
<astiages> http://www.linuxdunyam.com/2013/07/unetbootin.html
<astiages> buradan da nasıl yapılır oku
<astiages> zaten sezgisel bir arayüzü var kolaylıkla yolunu bulursun
<ftl> tamamdır, teşekkür ederim.
<astiages> pc yi usb den boot etmeyi fialn biliyorsundur
<ftl> evet.
<astiages> kolay gelsin o zaman
<ArTeS> neden herkes mint i tavsiye ediyor ne kadar arayuz gelisirse ve kolaylasirsa yine linux den uzaklasmis olmuyor muyuz? bu da linuxu gec ogrenmemize neden olmaz mi ?
<ArTeS> (benim fikrim :/  )
<astiages> ArTeS:  her bünyeye uygun distro var
<astiages> Sizi de şuraya alayım : http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<astiages> her ne kullanıyorsanız silip LFS kurun
<astiages> Sanırım Gentoo yada Arch kesmez sizi ancak LFS…
<astiages> Slackware'de var tabi
<ArTeS> :|
<turgay> tümünü silip sadeceekranada bakabilirsiniz
<turgay> + yönleri internet bağlantısı gerektirmez
<turgay> uzun süreler pc başında durma sorununuz kalmaz
<turgay> elektrik sarfiyatı düşer
<turgay> dodanım gereksimine ihtiyaç olmaz
<turgay> chromium kullanan var mı ?
<ArTeS> ben ama su an windowstayim :/
<astiages> ben ff kullanıyorum
<astiages> ArTeS:  win 8.1'e ubdate gelecekmiş, geldi mi?
<ArTeS> ben daha 8.0 dayim ;D
<ArTeS> is amacli kullaniyorum windowsu
<astiages> is amaclı linux kullan :)
<astiages> Kullanılabiliyor, valla
<astiages> :)
<ArTeS> bizi alisma asamasinda geriye goturur
<ArTeS> bir de ekip is bu tum ekibi gecirmek lazim
<ArTeS> bagimliliklar cildirtir adami
<astiages> iş ne ki
<ArTeS> yazilim
<ArTeS> :/
<astiages> en kolay sistem linux yahu
<astiages> kde'nin nesine alışmak uzun sürecek ki
<astiages> her şey ayan beyan ortada ve elinin altında
<astiages> windows labirent gibi
<ArTeS> oyle olmuyor iste isler
<astiages> valla tamda öyle oluyor
<ArTeS> ;D
<astiages> sokakatan geçerken irc e girmekdik
<ArTeS> peki haklisin
<ArTeS> :<
<turgay> ben sokakta otururken girdim
<astiages> Geçen bir yerde okudum koca bir firma tümden openbsd ye geçmiş, hem sunucu hemde masaüstü olark
<turgay> son kullanıcı olduğumu söylediler ircye girmek gerekiyormuş
<ArTeS> xD
<turgay> benden başka kullanıcı olmayacakmış son kullanıcıyım sonuçta
<astiages> turgay:  en az 3 yıldır buralardasın
<astiages> ne son kullanıcısı
<turgay> astiages:  son mohikan ne ise bende oyum
<astiages> filmini izlemek lazım senin o zaman
<ftl> irc'e 15 yıldır girerim
<ftl> ubuntuda yeniyim :d
<turgay> lucy filmi var gündemde güzel bir filme benziyor
<ftl> bide şu programların pencere sorununu halledebilsem
<ftl> süper olacak
<astiages> ya linux da
<astiages> ftl : yeni mi linux kullanıyorsun
<ftl> evet
<ftl> dün kurdum henüz
<astiages> mesele irc e yeni girip girmemek değil, bir linux kanalındakilere windowsun kolay linux un ise zor olduğunu kabullendirmek arayışında
<astiages> değil kardeşim o kadar
<turgay> ftl:  bizde yeniyiz
<ftl> örneğin, irc için ne kullanıyorsunuz
<ftl> ben sunucularda yönetimde görev aldığım için, en yakın hexchat geldi
<ftl> irssi denedim, kontrol çok zorladı
<ftl> e malum win alışkanlığıda var
<ftl> daha detaylı birşey tavsiye ederseniz deneyebilirim..
<astiages> mac os da adium, linux'da xchat, pidgin, konversation,quasel,kwirc..vs vs
<astiages> irssi terminalden çalışır, irc komutlarını filan bilmeni gerektiri
<turgay> astiages: xchat hexchat oldu
<ftl> irc komutları olayında sıkıntı yok, ircd ve servicesler için eğitim veriyorum zaten
<turgay> ikisi aynı hexchat daha yenisi
<astiages> r
<ftl> fakat benim için önemli olan pencereleme olayı
<astiages> e irssi kullan o zaman
<astiages> tab açabiliyorsun
<ftl> istediğim an istediğim sunucu veya kanala ulaşabilmeliyim
<ftl> alt 1 2 3 kombinasyonu ile zor oluyor
<ftl> kısayol ekleyemedim
<ftl> yada pencereleştirme yapamadım
<ftl> terminal kaynaklı olduğundan sanırım.
<astiages> kısa yollarla oluyor
<astiages> terminal olarak ne kullanıyorsun
<ftl> ubuntu ile gelen orj terminal
<ftl> extra birşey indirmedim
<ftl> ctrl alt t yapıyorum, açılanı kullanıyorum
<astiages> weechat da var
<ftl> bu akşam detaylı bir inceleme yapayım o halde
<ftl> hepsini indirip bakmak gerekiyor
<turgay> ftl:  terminal üzerinden mi kullanmayı düşünüyorsun linux dağıtımını ?
<ftl> masaüstünden kullanırsam erişimim yeteri kadar kısıtlanmaz mı
<astiages> irssi gibi
<astiages> ustaysan vim ilede girersin, emacs ile de
<ftl> zaten illa ki terminal üzerinden kullanmam gerekmiyor mu?
<astiages> calcurse de var
<astiages> pardon calcurse yi karıştırmışım
<turgay> ftl:  zevk sana kalmış ister terminal kullan ister kabuk :)
<ftl> turgay, bazı terimler yabancı geliyor üzgünüm.
<ftl> kabuk derken neyi kastettiniz
<turgay> masaüstü
<astiages> shell yani
<ftl> anladım.
<ftl> bugün gnome veya kde deneyeceğim
<ftl> bakalım..
<turgay> ftl:  gnome bilemem am tam kde geçişi üzerine gelmişsin :9
<astiages> terminal olarak kullanacaksan, guake elinin altında olsun
<astiages> guake ile ya irssi yada wechat ike işini gör
<astiages> kde ye geçersen rahat edersin
<ftl> tamamdır kde o halde..
<ftl> reset atmam gerekmiyor ise, kde şu an deneyeyim?
<ftl> win'den alışkanlık.. her şeye reset istediği için ^^
<ftl> sağdan soldan fırlayan, serial süresi bitti, use trial version vb. yok ya..
<ftl> şu an için beni teşvik eden tek şey bu:)
<astiages> ubuntu üzerinde mi
<turgay> ftl:  kde5 denen olay daha bir ay olmadı çıkalı tam olarak dağıtımlarda yok
<ftl> evet, ubuntu
<turgay> qt5   destekli bir masaüstü
<ftl> turgay, bir araştırayım o halde
<astiages> ftl:  eğer kde kullanmak istiyorsan ubuntu üzerinde :
<astiages> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<astiages> ile kurabilirsin
<astiages> restarta gerek yok
<astiages> ama oturumu kapatıp, kubuntu masaüstünü seçmen lazım
<ftl> şu an wget işlemi sürüyor
<turgay> astiages:  kde4 gelecek ama
<astiages> tabi ubuntu üzerine kurduğun için gnome ve diğer ubuntu programları kurulu kalacak
<ftl> bittikten sonra başka bir işlem yapmama gerek var mı? direk oturumu kapatman yeterli mi
<turgay> astiages:  kde 5 deneme fırsatın oldu mu ?
<astiages> evet turgay haklı
<astiages> kde 4 gelecek
<astiages> ama project neon u ppa olarak eklersen kde 5 i kurabilirsin
<turgay> ftl:  kurcala öğrenemeye çalış  bol bol kurcala daha sonrasında stabil bir sistem kurarsın
<astiages> turgay:  kurdum ama kurcalamadım henüz
<turgay> 14.10 gelecek zaten
<ftl> tamamdır, indiriyorum şu an
<ftl> ilginiz için teşekkür ederim
<astiages> ftl:  evet oturumu kapatıp açılış seçeneklerinden kubuntu desktop'u seçmen yeterli
<turgay> ftl:   kurmıuş olduğun sistem ile  kde5 arasında tasarım farkı mevcut
<turgay> birinde sistem bir bütün iken diğerinde ise sistem  farklı yapılandırmalara bölünmüş ve sistem döngüsü 3 aylık periyodlara çekilmiştir
<ftl> pekala
<astiages> ama baştada dediğim gibi temiz bir linux mint 17 kde kur, alış
<astiages> kde 5 güncellemesi orayada gelir
<astiages> turgay:  çok incelemedim ama umarım kde ekibi gnome ekibi gibi yapmaz ve alışkanlıkarımızı havaya uçurmaz
<turgay> astiages:  hayır
<astiages> elde başka desktop kalmadı yahu, xfce'nin de toolları berbat
<turgay> temel anlamda kde3>4 geçişinden ders alınmış temel olarak sistem genel olrak aynı
<turgay> ama teknolojik yenilikler vs ile sistem  değişimi zorunlu halde oluyor
<turgay> qml teknolojisi  genelde
<astiages> kde 4 serisi benceçok iyiydi, geliştirme noktasında hareket etmek güzel, ama silbaştan hoş olmuyor
<turgay> sistem ayarları bölümüde qml 2 falan olacak işte
<turgay> astiages:  ama arada uçuruma yakın fark var
<turgay> şuki mobil kesime erişilemiyordu
<turgay> şimdiki sistemde gerek qt entegrasyonu
<turgay> gerekse app ve framework olarak ikliliştirilmesi
<astiages> valla bana göre masaüstü sistemlerimizle mobili zorlamanın pek bir anlamı yok
<turgay> tablet ve mobile daha kolay adabtasyon için gerekiyor
<astiages> olmuyor
<turgay> ayrıca dediğim gibi yeni güncel teknolojiler
<astiages> e17 gibi bir sistem ki gerçekten iyidir, o bile kendine yer bulmadıysa
<turgay> genel olarak tasarım aynı
<turgay> sismgesel değişiklikler falan var
<astiages> mobilde linux olsun tabi, ki zaten var
<turgay> https://todo.kde.org/?controller=board&action=readonly&token=15ea7072a1f2be97963e83e1193f5fe8f1cf431272101b119d1d2237003a
<astiages> ama bu masaüstü yöneticilerin olması anlamına gelmemeli
<turgay> plasma 5.1 planı
<ftl> pardon.
<ftl> ubuntuyu kurduğumda, ilk heyecanla gnome'de indirmişim
<ftl> bunu hangi komut ile kaldırabilirim
<turgay> astiages:  tamda bu oluyor zaten eskiden bir bütün idi şimdi ise bu gerekmiyor gereken uygulamayı kurmak için çalışılıyor
<astiages> ubuntu zaten gnome shell üzerinde
<ftl> sudo apt-del gibi birşey söz konusu mu
<astiages> gnomeyi kaldırırsan sistem çöker
<ftl> paket onla beraber geliyor yani..
<ftl> anladım
<turgay> ftl: apt-get --help   inceleyebilirsin
<astiages> ubuntu yıllardır unity'i mobile giydiremedi ki bu uğurda unity işine girdi
<astiages> o kadar kulanıcısını da bu nedenle kaçırdı
<astiages> işin özü biraz uygulamalarda
<astiages> uygulama marketi belirleyici oluyor
<astiages> işte tizen yavaş yavaş ete kemiğe bürünüyor
<astiages> ama androidi yakalar mı, uygulama marketine bakar
<astiages> linux vakfı arkasında falan filan
<astiages> linux dünyası olarak mobili ıskalamayalım ama bu her şeyi bu fikriyat odağında ele almayı gerektirmesin
<astiages> desktop ve laptop piyasası ölmedi
<ftl> shared-mime-info (1.2-0ubuntu3) için tetikleyiciler işleniyor ...
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspt'
<ftl> Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspu'
<ftl> şöyle birşey geldi terminale fakat..
<turgay> devam eder
<ftl> bir alt satıra inip durdu, bekliyorum
<turgay> kullanıcı adı gelene kadar devam
<ftl> turgay, kullanıcı adı geldi fakat. ctrl alt del yapıyorum.
<ftl> gnome veya kde seçebileceğim bir alan yok
<ftl> tekrar bulunduğum oturumu açıyorum
<turgay>  http://s22.postimg.org/5ksapuich/ekran_g_r_nt_s_1.png
<turgay> kubuntu 14.04   Sürüm 36.0.1985.125 Ubuntu 14.04 (283153)  chromium
<turgay> ftl:  startx
<turgay> astiages:   sence bu sorun neden oluyor
<turgay> eskiden yoktu sanırım geçen yaptığım toplu güncelleme ile geldi
<astiages> unity giriş yöneticisi olarak ne kullanıyor
<astiages> gdm değil sanırım
<astiages> turgay:  sorun ne ki
<turgay> lightdm  ile açar
<turgay> flash pert
<astiages> flash yok mu sende
<astiages> ben flash kurmuyorum
<turgay> ff ile okey
<astiages> gnash kuruyorum
<astiages> o da açmayınca üstelemiyorum
<turgay> açıyordu şimdi açmıyor
<astiages> bu c.mium mu
<turgay> ff açıyor chromium pert halde güncelleme geldi kötü oldu
<turgay> evet chromium
<ftl> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<ftl> xinit: giving up
<ftl> xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
<ftl> xinit: server error
<astiages> bir bakayım pc de
<turgay> ftl: terminal girdin mi ?
<ftl> evet.
<ftl> terminalden startx uyguladım
<ftl> gelen satır bu.
<turgay> sudop apt-get update
<turgay> sudo apt-get update
<turgay> sudo apt-get upgrade
<turgay> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<astiages> turgay:  eskide kısıtlı ilaveleri kuruyorduk ubuntu da sorun kalmıyordu
<astiages> kubuntuda mısın
<astiages> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<astiages> gibi bir şeydi yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<ftl> E: /var/lib/apt/lists/ dizini kilitlenemiyor
<ftl> update'den sonra geliyor.
<ftl> çok başınızı ağrıttım, google'a dönsem iyi olacak
<turgay> astiages:  evet kubuntu 14.04 üzerindeyim
<astiages> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<astiages> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<turgay> ftl:  sorun yok  sıkıldığımızda söyleriz :D
<astiages> ftl:  kilitlenme uyarsı aynı anada synaptic yada başka bir yerde root olarak çalışıyorsan gelir
<astiages> synaptici filan kapat
<astiages> komutu yinele
<ftl> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ftl> komutu işe yaradı
<turgay> ftl:  bir ara giriş yöneticisi sormadı mı ?
<ftl> root için password sordu evet
<turgay> isim parola gireceğin kısım
<turgay> kdm lightdm gibi hangisi kullanmak istersin gibisinden
<ftl> oturum seçeceğim ekranı mı kastediyorsun hocam
<ftl> hayır, orada seçeceğim bir bölüm çıkmıyor
<turgay> evet
<ftl> ne gnome, ne kde için
<turgay> parola kullanıcı ismi girilen kısımdan bahsediyoruz
<ftl> evet.
<astiages> gdm kur
<turgay> astiages:  kdm lightdm
<astiages> evet kdm pardon
<astiages> aklım unityde kalmış
<astiages> turgay:  sorunun çözüldü mü
<turgay> astiages:  ilk komutu girdim
<astiages> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<astiages> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<astiages> şunları gir
<turgay> klima çarptı sanırım burnum tıkandı :D
<turgay> yaz günü
<astiages> sonra cm i aç kapa
<astiages> klima sersem eder adamı yav
<astiages> camları aç
<turgay> komple kapat aç yapayım sağlam olsun
<turgay> :D
<astiages> :)
<turgay> astiages:  geldi evet
<turgay> günü gününü tutmuyor
<astiages> e geçmiş olsun
<turgay> yükledim bunları ben
<turgay> günceleleme oldu
<turgay> zırt pırt oynalşıyorlar
<turgay> ftl:  durum nedir ?
<ftl> upgrade %98'de kaldı
<ftl> onu bekliyorum
<turgay> astiages:   sddm  kde üzerinde
<astiages> evet gördüm
<turgay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Desktop_Display_Manager
<turgay> ilk geliştiriciside türk
<astiages> qt-apps'dan üç tane indirmiştim, bakacağım sonra
<turgay> artık uzaya rahatça çıkabilirz :d
<ftl> linux@Linux:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<ftl> lütfen tekrar yapılandırılacak bir paket belirtin
<astiages> sessions
<astiages> diye bir seçenek yok mu giriş wkranında
<astiages> oturum yada
<turgay> ftl: startx
<turgay> astiages:  kde kurduğu için ön tanımlı hale gelmiş olması gerekir muhtemelen
<astiages> yok öyle olmuyordu eskiden
<astiages> default unity kalıyordu
<ftl> giriş ekranının ss'sini nasıl alabilirim size göndermek için
<ftl> çünkü herhangibir seçim ekranı yok
<astiages> sen seçiyor veya seçtiğini default yapıyordun
<ftl> oturum kapatıp yeniden açıyorum, yine aynı masaüstü
<ftl> startx ise işlev görmüyor
<turgay> reconfigure   komutunu lightdm  ile dene
<astiages> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<astiages> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<astiages> sonra restart
<ftl> gdm mi lightdm mi seçeyim
<turgay> lightdm
<turgay> astiages:  restart ne ola ?  :D
<astiages> reboot :)
<ftl> başarılı:)
<ftl> açılışta direk kde ile açıldı
<ftl> seçime gerek kalmadı
<astiages> e geçmiş olsun
<ftl> teşekkürler:)
<ftl> turgay, sizede teşekkürler
<astiages> kubuntu sık güncelleme alır
<astiages> arada çökmelerde olabilir
<ftl> birşey sormak istiyorum..
<ftl> 32 gb usb belleğim var
<astiages> ama bu kde nin değil, kubuntu'nun sorunları
<astiages> gittikce daha kararlı hale geliyor ama yine sıkıntıları yok değil
<ftl> ben bu bellek üzerine ubuntu üzerinden, mint, windows ubuntu isolarını aynı anda kurabilir miyim
<ftl> yani diz veya masaüstü açılışta sorsun, hangisi? diye
<astiages> tabi
<ftl> bunun için sabah indirdiğim program yardımcı olur mu
<astiages> mümkün
<astiages> sanmıyorum
<astiages> genelde dd ile yapıyorlar
<turgay> ftl:  istersen live yapabilirsin
<astiages> dd ile çok fazla sayıda linux kuran biri vardı
<turgay> direrk usb üzerinden çalışır
<ftl> direk kurulum istiyorum hocam. usb üzerinden çalışması işimi görmüyor
<astiages> ftl:  https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=27516.0
<ftl> inceleyeyim
<turgay> ama sorun şuki oturum  kapandığında tüm sistem silinir
<turgay> adı üzerinde live :)
<turgay> ftl:  oda olur tabiki
<astiages> slax kursun
<astiages> slax kde 4 ü de içeriyor
<ftl> usb format için gparted indiriyorum şu an
<turgay> ftl:  pc üzerindeki hardk diski farklı bölümlere ayırarak farklı işletim sistemleride deneyebilirsin
<ftl> evet, dün win yanına ubuntu kurmuştum
<ftl> daha sonra win'i sildim
<ftl> sadece ubuntu kurdum
<ftl> neredeyse bütün gece onlarla uğraştım zaten:)
<turgay> ftl:  linux daha önce kullanmadın dediğin için yazıyorum
<ftl> teşekkür ederim hocam biliyorum
<turgay> kurulu tüm programlar güncellemeyi tek yerden alır sistemden
<turgay> yani  bir programın güncellemesini kontrol etme gibi bir şeyin olmaz
<turgay> windows gibi bir program kurulu ise onun güncellemesini takip etmek zorunda değilsin genelde
<turgay> ve kde 4 biraz hantaldır sistem kullanımı yükektir
<turgay> ama kde5 ile ( tam ismini ben bile çözemedim )   sistem çok basit ve hızlı bir şekilde çalışıyor
<ftl> m
<ftl> hm
<turgay> büyük ihtimal x tekme yerine wayland gelecek aynı zamanda 14.10 ile muhtemelen
<turgay> ftl:  ve sürüm döngüsü ubuntu için   xx.04  -xx.10   olarak gider   çift sayılı  .04 sürümleri lts desteği verir genelede
<turgay> 14.04 lts desteğğine sahip bir sürümdür
<ftl> lts desteği 5 yıl sürüyormuş galiba
<ftl> doğru mu okudum
<astiages> wayland mı mir mi?
<turgay> 04.2019  14.04  sürümü için turgay
<turgay> 04.2019  14.04  sürümü için ftl
<turgay> astiages:  kubuntu wayland
<astiages> ha ben ubuntu anladım
<turgay> kubuntu malıum blue systems desteği ile gidiyor ubuntu ile fiziki bağlantısı yok
<astiages> doğrudur
<astiages> evet mark abi desteği kesmişti
<turgay> ubuntu mir gibi gibi ama kubuntu wayland olacak
<turgay> şuan kde gekiştiricisi qt geliştiricisi kubuntu geliştiricisi aynı takım :d
<turgay> astiages:  wayland hakkında ne düşünüyorsun ?
<astiages> ilk proje duyurulduğunda bakmıştım, öyle kaldı
<astiages> x hantal kalıyor tabi
<turgay> çöplük
<astiages> wayland projesi biraz yavaş gelişti
<astiages> daha hızlı olmasını bekliyordum
<astiages> olmadı
<turgay> gsoc projesi kapsamında x ele alında idi belki çok iyi çeyler ortaya çıkardı
<astiages> evet
<turgay> astiages:  geçici proje olarak bakılmıştır
<astiages> yavaş parçalı olarak yürüyor çoğu şey bizim cenahta
<turgay> hani dev bir destek lazım falan yetersilkikten belirli bir süre sonra kepenk kapatır tarzında
<astiages> ve tasarım noktasında da alabildiğine zevksiz
<astiages> aslında distro yapmaya harcanan zaman bu tip eksikliklerin giderilemsine ayrılsa sorun morun kalmaz
<astiages> ama inanılmaz bir enerji saçma sapan kanallara akıtılıyor
<turgay> linux dünysı daha zengin ama sorun şu ki bir aray gelemiyor
<turgay> önüne gelen çatal kaşığı eline alıp parçalıyor :D
<turgay> yer gök çatallama dolu
<astiages> hantallık var
<astiages> arada mac os kullanıyorum
<astiages> bildiğin unix
<turgay> linux ta verimsizlik çok yüksek düzeyde aynı olayı farklı farklı insanalar tekrar tekrar yaratıyor
<astiages> ama hızla ve istikrarla geliştiriyor adamlar
<astiages> bizim eksiğimiz yok ama hala hantalca işler yapıyoruz
<turgay> diğerlerinde ise tek ev olduğundan mecburen aynı çatının altında toplanıyorlar
<astiages> yahu yıl olmuş kaç, hala doğru dürüst bir video edit programı yok
<astiages> ama zilyon kadar distro var
<turgay> blender
<astiages> 3d modelleme nin şahıdır
<astiages> ama video edit de bir final cut pro değildir
<astiages> after effects değildir
<astiages> cinerella var
<astiages> güçlüdür
<astiages> iyidir
<astiages> bunlarla boy ölçüşür rahatlıkla
<astiages> ama tasarım olarak berbat
<turgay> torvals ın yazdığı bir uygulama var biliyormusun ?
<turgay> denizcilikle alakalı
<astiages> git protokolü
<astiages> mü
<astiages> ha onu bilmiyorum
<turgay> yok ya bildiğin denzicilik uydulaması
<astiages> yahu artık her şeyi torvalds yazsın aşamasına geleceğiz
<turgay> hatta dive üzerine
<astiages> jobs gnome 2 den çatallayıp aqua'yı yaptı, ve yıllardır onla geliyor, biz gnome 3 gibi bir ucube yaptık projeyi
<astiages> şahsi görüşüm bu ucube lafı
<turgay> demek istediğim şu linux temel adamı bir uygulama yazılımda ama bunu linux için değil tüm  os lar için yapmıyor
<astiages> kuşkusuz fanları oluşmuştur
<turgay> mac windows linux
<astiages> mac os x : gnome 2 + kde 4
<turgay> http://subsurface.hohndel.org/bu uygulama
<astiages> https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface
<astiages> evet
<turgay> kernel 4 ne zaman geli,r :D
<astiages> harıl harıl yazıyorlar
<astiages> kernelde sorun yok
<turgay> donanımsorunu çözülürse iyi olacak
<astiages> o biraz kernel dışı bir sorun
<astiages> donanım üreticilerine bakar
<astiages> onların desteği için kullanım oranının büyümesi lazım
<astiages> kullanım oranıda stabil sorunsuz estetik os lara bağlı
<astiages> ve tabi bunun reklamına
<turgay> son birkaç yıl linux dünyasına büyük  katkı sağladı
<turgay> android olsun
<astiages> tabi zengin ve işlevsel programlarda önemli
<astiages> insanlar artık iyi grafik istiyor
<turgay> wikileaks  + değer kattı sayesinde birçok devlet windowstan başka yerlere geçmeyi planlar hale geldi
<astiages> oralarda da devlet geçer
<astiages> rusya da devlet geçer
<astiages> çin'in red hat'ı vardı
<astiages> ubuntu ile anlaşıp ubuntu kylin'i yaptılar
<turgay> çin büyük pazar linux kullanmaya başlaması demek windows için büyük kayıp
<astiages> oarada tutar
<turgay> brezilya da aynı şekilde
<astiages> çin kendi ekosistemini yaratıp halka yaymada başarılı
<astiages> google'dan fazla baidu kullanılıyor çinde
<astiages> yine facebooktan fazla kendi yerli sosyal ağları etkindi
<astiages> ama brezilya filan bir çin değil
<turgay> türkiye ise tam tersini yapıyor
<astiages> Çin'in lenovo'su zopo'su xiumi si zaten abd pazarında kendine yer buldu bile
<turgay> ekibi dağıtıp windows yaygınlaştırma çabalarına girişti
<turgay> benim telefon çin markası
<astiages> ya ekip saçmasapan bir ekipti
<turgay> ZTE
<astiages> başka ekip olsa böyle kolay olmazdı
<astiages> herkesin nefretini tepkisini çeken bir ekibi dağıtmak kolaydır
<astiages> ha falanca adam iyi coder miş
<astiages> ne yapalım
<astiages> projeyi berbat yönettiler işte
<turgay> ftp çıktı dönmedi veya dönemedi :)
<astiages> unutma, kenditopluluğuyla bile kavgalı bir ekipten bahsediyoruz
<astiages> olan oldu
<astiages> bari şu anki deb tabanlı pardusa gerekli katkıyı verselerde bir şeye benzese
<turgay> ben tekman ile papaz oldum :D
<astiages> olmayan mı var
<astiages> :)
<rcijun> selam millet
<astiages> a.s
<astiages> çin'de sonuçta deb tabanlı ubuntu-kylin'i canonical ile birlikte yapıyor
<astiages> kimse kalkıp vay hainler paramızı canonicel yediriyorsunuz filan demiyor
<astiages> nedir bu deb taban demiyor
<astiages> mesele ortaya işe yarar bir şey çıkarmak
<turgay> aziz yıldırımın bir dahaki sezona beni alması için yalakalık yapacağım
<astiages> pisili pardus keşke devam edeydi
<turgay> nede olsa kadroyu takımı yıldırım kuruyor  iş yok güç yok :d
<rcijun> bu kanala uygun bir soru olmayabilir ama, biri bana pidgin'e bu irc server & kanal'ı otomatik olarak açacağı şekilde ayarlamama yardımcı olabilir mi acaba?
<astiages> ama başta kendi ekibi hepsi darbe vurdu
<astiages> bari bu deblisini adam gibi yapsalarda kullansa millet
<turgay> rcijun:  pidgin bilgim sıfır
<turgay> konversation kullanıyorum irc için
<rcijun> turgay: sağol yine de hocam
<astiages> http://www.wikihow.com/Automatically-Join-an-IRC-Channel-in-Pidgin
<rcijun> astiages: teşekkür ederim :)
<astiages> kolay gelsin
<astiages> turgay:  sen tekman la niye kavga ettin ki
<turgay> yöntilemeyen bir proje idi
<rcijun> deneyeyim bakalım, brb
<turgay> nerden geldiği belli olmayan bir cahilin eline vermişler
<astiages> egosu tavan yapmştı
<turgay> oda vaktini yayip içip gezmekle harcıyordu bizim vergilerimiz
<astiages> pardus projesi pisi bırakıldığı için kadük olmadı, deb li de olsa etkin yürütülmediği, bir vizyon ortaya konulmadığı için kadük oldu
<astiages> deb'in neyi var da bu kadar gıcık oluyorlar
<astiages> bizim mi değil, kermeli biz mi yazdık
<astiages> anlamak mümkün değil
<turgay> olay fatih projesi ile koptu
<astiages> pisi ekibi bizim hazırlığımız yok diye basbas bağırmıyormuydu
<turgay> fatihin selameti açısından pardusun sonlandırılması gerekiyordu
<astiages> yok yahu
<astiages> şehir efsanesi
<astiages> pardus pisi yi tablete mi koyacaklardı
<astiages> kde ile uğraşıyorsun bilgin var
<astiages> o zaman nasıl yapacaklardı
<turgay> arm  paketleri yapıldı bilgin var mı bilmiyorum
<astiages> tabletler zaten android
<astiages> evet
<astiages> ama o androidle yarışacak düzeyde miydi
<turgay> o aşamada kjaldı
<turgay> sonra dedilerki akıllkı tahtalar çalışmıyor
<astiages> tablette tıkır tıkır çalışacak android muadili bir linux ayrı bir projedir
<astiages> büyük bir projedir
<turgay> o zaman necdet hoca ben tailibim demişti  akıllı tahta olayına
<astiages> tekmanlar zaten projeyi antipatik hale getirmişlerdi
<astiages> devlet de deb tabanlı olsun dedi
<turgay> heya bana dediki kimse bana gelmedi
<astiages> bunlar deb olmaz dediler yolar ayrıldı
<turgay> sen otur orda kalkma dedim
<astiages> sonra debli yapacağız diye dahada yeteneksiz bir grup devraldı
<astiages> sonuç ortada
<turgay> astiages:  am parlar aktarıldı muhtemelen
<turgay> ha ekipte yok ortada sadece bir kişi var nerden çıktığıda nbelli değil
<turgay> masanın bir kenarında bir anda oluşuverdi
<astiages> http://www2.tbmm.gov.tr/d24/7/7-15778sgc.pdf
<astiages> turgay:  http://blog.erkantekman.org/2011/08/26/mobil-pardus-vb/
<astiages> burda hazır değiliz, ama kuramsal teorik olarak olabilir, üzerinde çalışmak lazım diyor öz olarak
<astiages> ama bu herşey için söylenebilir bir şey
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-14
<astiages> s.a
<ArTeS> as
<slarikan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pisilinux/files/1.0/
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<slarikan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pisilinux/files/1.0/
<astiages> yeni mi çıktı
<slarikan> he
<astiages> bi sürüm duyurusu filan var mı
<slarikan> bilmiyom
<astiages> varmış : http://www.pisilinux.org/pisi-linux-1-0-hayal-degil-gercek.html
<astiages> ama sürüm duyurusundan ziyade şiir yazmışlar
<astiages> :)
<slarikan> sürüm duyurusu değil zaten
<astiages> bende onu diyorum değil işte
<astiages> :)
<astiages> slarikan:  erdinç yok mu ekipte
<slarikan> erdinç kayıplara karıştı
<slarikan> en son söylenen köye yerleşmiş
<astiages> nasıl yani
<astiages> e köyde internet yokmuymuş
<slarikan> bilmiyom hiç uğramıyo
<slarikan> paketlerini millet paylaştı
<astiages> enkiden haber var mı
<slarikan> o kendisi sürüm çıkartıyo
<astiages> bir şey çıktı mı ortaya
<slarikan> pisili
<turgay> :
<slarikan> iyi geceler
<astiages> turgay:  kubuntu neredeyse hergün güncelleme bombardımanı yapıyor yahu
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-15
<astiages> s.a
<astiages> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f8T2JDRjgc
<turgay> selam
<astiages> a.s
<astiages> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Turin-to-Be-First-Italian-City-to-Adopt-Ubuntu-Unshackle-from-the-quot-Tyranny-of-Proprietary-Software-quot-454152.shtml
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-16
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba Gimp 2.8 ayarlarında bir sorun var toolbox kendi kendine kapandı katmanları göremiyorum diğer ayarları da
<hwpplayer1> nasıl bir ayarlama ile geri gelir bunlar
<hwpplayer1> basit şeyleri yapıyorum ama diğer kısımlarda bunlara ihtiyacım var
<hwpplayer1> hay Allahım
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler buldum
<patates> Selam, lightdm-gtk-greeter'ın türkçesinde önemli ama ufak eksikler var, xubuntu kullanımını zorlaştırıyor. takımda olan biri bakarsa çok iyi olur
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba Tux resmini kullanma izni ile ilgili daha önce bir çalışmanız oldu mu
<hwpplayer1> Bu resmi kullanma ve değiştirme izni için beni lewing [at] isc tamu edu ve sorulması durumunda GIMP'i haberdar edin.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-17
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<astiages> s.a
<cylonmath> a.s.
<greyhet> genjler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-10
<Kartagis> &later tell turkbaytar daha sorununu yazmadan saydırmaya başlamışsın :) neyse, nedir sorunun?
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Galatasaray> beyler ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-12
<fnoyanisi> selam
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız ?
<turgay> çok çok iyi
<turgay> ya sen nasılsın?
<hwpplayer1> Ben de iyiyim teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> alien kullanımına baktım biraz
<hwpplayer1> dep to rpm için
<hwpplayer1> iyi olmanıza ssevindim
<hwpplayer1> ne iş yapıyorsunuz bu aralar
<hwpplayer1> deb *
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<hwpplayer1> merhaba
<hwpplayer1> alien için ppa ekleyeyim mi
<hwpplayer1> güvenli midir
<hwpplayer1> yoksa komut satırından mı ki bence komut satırı iyi
<ElixirVitae> Hangisini seviyorsan.
<ElixirVitae> Ben olsam ppa eklerdim, otomatik güncellemeler olsun diye.
<hwpplayer1> anladım
<hwpplayer1> ppa eklemekten çekindim
<hwpplayer1> biraz komut satırı öğreneyim
<hwpplayer1> sonra eklerim ppa görsel arayüz
<Kartagis> phonegap uygulaması yapıyorum
<hwpplayer1> ne işe yarıyor
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-13
<Kartagis> &later tell hwpplayer1 html5, css3 ve javascript/jquery kullanarak platform bağımsız telefon uygulaması yapıyorsun
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<LeviNemesis> selamın aleyküm
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasıl gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> nihayet şifremi değiştirdim
<hwpplayer1> ama grafik arayüzden yaptım
<hwpplayer1> sanki zor bir iş demeyin
<hwpplayer1> komut satırından değiştirdiğim halde değişmiyordu
<hwpplayer1> halbuki ilk öğrendiğim komutlardan passwd
<hwpplayer1> sudo passwd username
<hwpplayer1> halledebiliyorum artık
<hwpplayer1> unutmak böyle birşey
<ElixirVitae> Unutmak güzel şey.
<ElixirVitae> Çünkü yeniden hatırlamak güzel.
<hwpplayer1> aslında kim korkar unix'ten kitabında öğrendiğim gibi passwd ile iş görmüştüm
<hwpplayer1> kdewallet'ta bir hata var sanırım
<hwpplayer1> superuser olma sancıları
<hwpplayer1> şifre , grup , yetkiler ,
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-15
<Limberian> Merhaba?
<Limberian> Kimse var mı?
<Kartagis> evet
<Limberian> Sistemi customize eden kimse var mı diye soracaktım, fontlardır, docklardır vs...
<Kartagis> ben yapmadım hiç
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-15
<anil-tr> selam
<anil-tr> irc ortamındaki tek türkçe oda burası herhalde.
<anil-tr> kimse yok mudur?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-16
<isitan> iyi akşamlar
<isitan> nasılsınız?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-18
<totimkopf> rypervenche: https://www.facebook.com/INeeDESPRii/photos/a.493535987622.263179.115851737622/493536002622/?type=3&theater
<f0und> Title: Nice Pic Hido <3 '' Sen bana Piç Demişsin ! (at www.facebook.com)
<totimkopf> xD
<rypervenche> Oh?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-20
<emuhit> herkese merhaba
<emuhit> dün yeni bi dağıtım denemesi yaptım. diğer cihazlarımda da aynı dağıtımı kurmak istiyorum. ilk cihazdan aldığım güncellemeleri diğer cihazlara yaşımak için ne yapabilirim
<emuhit> paketlerin kendiliğinden silinmesi gibi durumlar varsa diye henüz güncellemeye başlamadım
<emuhit> debian tabanlı
<emuhit> http://beatofthegeek.com/2011/07/manually-copy-softwaredeb-files-from.html
<f0und> Title: Manually copy software(.deb files) from apt-get archives for future installs/backup - Beat of The Geek (at beatofthegeek.com)
<aykut> tr.archive.ubuntu.com
<aykut> patladı mı ?
<Expecto> hello
<Expecto> hi all
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-21
<stra> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2019-08-18
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18350
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18395
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18440
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18487
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18530
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18577
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18619
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18663
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18706
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18753
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18800
<aykut> VM355:1 /msg CR-ARCHIVE|720p xdcc send #18824
<aykut> lol
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-10
<nariyel> hoş geldın
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-12
<fatih> esenlikler
<fatih> kimse var mı
